# NXT TakeOver: WarGames II Discussion Thread



## CJ

*Saturday, November 17th - Staples Center, LA*

-----










*NXT Championship*

Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Velveteen Dream










*NXT Women’s Championship (2-out-of-3 Falls Match)*

Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Kairi Sane










*WarGames Match*

Ricochet, Pete Dunne & The War Raiders vs. The Undisputed ERA










*Grudge Match*

Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano​


----------



## TD Stinger

If they end up adding Riddle vs. Ohno, then this card looks amazing.

Dream vs. Ciampa will be an experience (pun intended). Black vs. Gargano will be an emotionally charged match. War Games will be a spectacle. And I'm very curious to see how they book Shayna vs. Kairi with 2/3 Falls.


----------



## Mango13

:mark: Can't wait for this show.


----------



## Oneiros

Let's go Kairi!


----------



## Alright_Mate

This has potential to be the best Takeover ever.

Hopefully they add Riddle vs Ohno.

Looking at that card, any of those matches could well steal the show.


----------



## MC

The War Games match should be good. Especially in the original mold of 4 vs 4. It's a great way to get Undisputed Era all together in a group. Shame we won't get a Strong/Kyle title defence since they are usually the best thing on the show but they should make it up here. Dream vs Ciampa on paper doesn't look very exciting if I'm honest. Black vs Gargano should be excellent though. Not sure how this "Broken Johnny" will be in the ring but I'm certainly interested in seeing it. Should be loads of fun.

Excited for the show :mark


----------



## Jbardo

If your not looking forward to this show, its probably time to give up wrestling, that’s how good this card is.

All four matches have potential to be great or at least very good.


----------



## sailord

Can't wait got my ticket 2 month ago for this. I hope they add Matt riddle vs Ohno


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Velveteen looks white in the picture.


----------



## Dibil13

What a card. Really looking forward to this despite my mixed feelings on Kairi and Shayna's feud continuing. I'm still not convinced that doing that title change was the right move.


----------



## The Phantom

Kairi wins or I become a supervillain.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck




----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Wow, great looking card. 

Love the traditional 4 on 4 Wargames format.

Now, PLEASE let the teams hang out outside of the cage like the old days. It added so much more emotional involvement to have the teamates right there, separated only by a chainlink fence, watching their members get beaten to a pulp. Seeing the crowd go crazy as the next participant was ready to rip the cage door open to enter the melee as the timer seconds ticked down.


----------



## blaird

This card has great potential. I missed last years wargames but will make sure to watch this one. Quite a few good matches on the card. Hopefully it will deliver, I have confidence it will!!


----------



## zrc

Only one match I'm interested in, and it'll no doubt be amazing. The War Games.

Have no interest in the rest.


----------



## Jbardo

Expected to be 4 matches only due to the lengthy time the matches are going to get.

https://411mania.com/wrestling/nxt-takeover-war-games-reportedly-limited-four-matches/


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Rooting for Ciampa and Kairi.


----------



## Reil

Small piece of War Games news (and its a potential spoiler)



Spoiler: NXT War Games



Shayna hasn't wrestled or appeared in any real capacity (outside of taped segments) since her foot injury. Including at house shows, Marina and Jessamyn have appeared on their own. I guess her foot injury hasn't cleared up yet, but they are going through with the match anyways. I imagine if it isn't cleared up by time the match happens, they'll have her drop the title to Kairi to take time off for it to heal, or whatever is necessary.

Dave didn't seem to know until recently that she has a history of foot and leg injuries.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Very excited for the show. War Games is War Games (and I mean that in a good way). And very much looking forward to Gargano/Black and Ciampa/Dream. The last Shayna/Sane match was great. I'm not a huge fan of either (at least as of right now), but that match was excellent. I hope they have another great one this weekend. If they keep putting on matches like their last one, I might become a fan of them both. Here's hoping that they knock it out of the park (as well as the rest of the card).

:mark:


----------



## Master Bate

I just found out WarGames is in Los Angeles.

Good seats 300, cheapest 36 bucks.

Hmmm

Fingers crossed I can get off work for this one.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

really looking forward to this fooook yea!!


----------



## Jedah

Is it really only going to be four matches? We'll see what happens tonight I guess. Hope Ohno vs. Riddle gets added.

Either way, this has the potential to surpass TakeOver: New Orleans as WWE's best show of the year. It'll be tough, but the possibility is within reach.

Ciampa to retain. This is the most predictable match on the card, but that isn't a bad thing.

The women's title match is a big question mark. Kairi getting cheated suggests that she should get justice. NXT is usually good with that stuff, but I don't trust it in this case. The only way I can see Kairi getting the title back is if we see Io debut here to help her. The other horseshitwomen will probably get involved.

The other two matches I have no idea. I'll go with Undisputed to steal a win here. Black vs. Gargano could go either way, though you kind of have to feel like Gargano needs to get his ultimate beating and humbling to put himself back on the right path. On the other hand, with Bryan's heel turn, we're back to where we were before. SmackDown could use another top babyface right now.


----------



## blaird

This also a prediction thread?? Im gonna go ahead with my predictions...

Kairi/Shayna- going with Kairi here

Gargano/Black- Gargano, think Black is getting shipped up to the main roster shortly, prob at RR, Gargano also needs to start building some momentum for his rematch with Ciampa for the belt

Ciampa/Dream- going Ciampa here

Wargames- MM and War Raiders, cant let UE win back to back


----------



## TD Stinger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1062773273187049474
HHH did his usual conference call before these Takeovers and pretty much confirmed it will only be 4 matches. So I expect all of these matches to get plenty of time.

Last year it felt like a forgone conclusion that TUE would win. This year it feels a little more up in the air. I expect Ricochet and Cole to start. In the end though, I still got Cole getting the final pin fall.

Gargano and Black will be really good and I expect Nikki and Candice to get involved somehow. It feels like Gargano has to win with this new heel turn. And Black has seem destined for the main roster for awhile now, but I wouldn't bet on that right now.

Dream vs. Ciampa will be an experience (pun intended) but Ciampa wins after a fun match.

And I know people don't see Shayna losing the title so soon, but I can see that leading to a big swerve with Kairi pulling it out at the end. I wonder if this is where Io "debuts" to help Kairi.


----------



## Psychosocial

Black beating Gargano seems the most obvious part of this event to me, even more than Ciampa retaining. Why would Johnny win after attacking Aleister in the parking lot and Black never get his revenge despite all his rage since returning? A win would basically confirm to Gargano that he's doing things the right way and on the right path when everyone can clearly see that he's not. He needs another rude awakening before he can begin to get out of this dark place he's found himself in and become Johnny Wrestling again. I don't see how a win helps him achieve that so I'm pretty sure about that match ending in a Black win.

People talking about Shayna not losing so soon after winning the title have forgotten about Moustache Mountain holding the tag titles for a matter of days before dropping them, it seems. They're clearly stacking the odds against Kairi with her having been cheated at Evolution and a 3-on-1 disadvantage against her going into this one. Perfect stage set for an Io debut who will negate the other two and Kairi will take care of Shayna in the ring and get her title back.

Really excited for this TakeOver, whether it's 4 matches or 5. The card looks absolutely brilliant and I'm sure we're in for an early Thanksgiving treat on Saturday evening.


----------



## zrc

Cross and Kai will arrive with Kairi. Or Regal should turn it into a Lumberjill match. Stops Duke and Shafir from interfering.


----------



## rbl85

zrc said:


> Cross and Kai will arrive with Kairi. Or Regal should turn it into a Lumberjill match. Stops Duke and Shafir from interfering.


I think Io will come out at the end


----------



## LethalWeapon

What is exactly at stake in the WarGames match? Tag title opportunity? UK/North American title opportunities? Bragging rights?

I know it'll be amazing but.


----------



## MC

LethalWeapon said:


> What is exactly at stake in the WarGames match? Tag title opportunity? UK/North American title opportunities? Bragging rights?
> 
> I know it'll be amazing but.


Not everything needs to have stakes on the line, especially when it's a match like this. Other than the War Raiders, this is the culmination of months of everyone feuding in some way. That's just cause for War Games IMO.


----------



## looper007

rbl85 said:


> I think Io will come out at the end


Either it be to stop the other two interfering in the third fall for Kairi to win or to save Kairi from the aftermatch beat down to lead to Kairi/Io teaming up agaisnt Shanya's friends for a TV feud. It moves Shayna on to other things. 

I'm more leaning to the second one rather then the first one.


----------



## zrc

Io arrives to stop a beatdown only to crack Kairi herself!

Io vs Kairi for Mania Takeover.


----------



## Jedah

looper007 said:


> Either it be to stop the other two interfering in the third fall for Kairi to win or to save Kairi from the aftermatch beat down to lead to Kairi/Io teaming up agaisnt Shanya's friends for a TV feud. It moves Shayna on to other things.
> 
> I'm more leaning to the second one rather then the first one.


That's not how NXT does things, especially at a TakeOver. If Io debuts, it's going to be the first one.


----------



## rbl85

zrc said:


> Io arrives to stop a beatdown *only to crack Kairi herself!*
> Io vs Kairi for Mania Takeover.



Too soon for that


----------



## zrc

rbl85 said:


> Too soon for that


Its wwe. Its never too soon.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm thinking Gargano v Black is match of the night. Dark horse will be KO v Riddle, which won't air till after the live event.



LethalWeapon said:


> What is exactly at stake in the WarGames match? Tag title opportunity? UK/North American title opportunities? Bragging rights?
> 
> I know it'll be amazing but.


Apparently nothing, but Regal is forcing Undisputed to compete or something.

I know Cole has been saying after he beats them at War Games he can finally move on to get back his NA title. I'm sure they could add (day of) if Undisputed wins Cole gets his rematch.

But yeah, we're all excited regardless of stakes :lmao


----------



## candice-wrestling

If Kairi were to win the championship back then what was the point of Shayna's second title win/run?


----------



## zrc

candice-wrestling said:


> If Kairi were to win the championship back then what was the point of Shayna's second title win/run?


Just so they can say she's the first to have it twice?


----------



## rbl85

candice-wrestling said:


> If Kairi were to win the championship back then what was the point of Shayna's second title win/run?


Just a way to introduce the 2 other mma girls


----------



## Frost99

So it's almost THAT time of the month when the ONLY reason the E get's my 9.99, can't wait for Takeover:WG II.............


----------



## Dibil13

candice-wrestling said:


> If Kairi were to win the championship back then what was the point of Shayna's second title win/run?


They didn't want a future monster heel losing her first match in front of main roster fans?:shrug


----------



## Jman55

candice-wrestling said:


> If Kairi were to win the championship back then what was the point of Shayna's second title win/run?


To introduce Marina and Jessamyn to audiences most likely they had to debut at some point and according to WWE logic that's the best way to do it and make them a big deal.

On the topic of this card though I'm really really excited. Velveteen Dream though I harp on his ring skills a bit in terms of when he's against weaker opponents he's perfectly capable of holding his own with great wrestlers and Ciampa definitely fits the bill there plus although we didn't get enough of it in the build the clash of personalities in the ring should hopefully be something very fun to witness.

Kairi and Shayna have phenomenal chemistry and have had great matches with each other lately and hopefully they can keep that up here although the inevitable interference from the other horsewomen will be a bit distracting so hopefully they don't get too much focus. Still should be worth watching.

Gargano vs Black....don't know how I feel about the Gargano heel turn yet if I'm honest not sure if it's really all that great an idea. However this match could be absolutely amazing if handled right both wrestlers are incredibly talented and they've had flashes of greatness against each other and this is the perfect chance for them to sell me on heel Gargano.

Wargames itself well it was fun to watch last time and this time it's probably setup more traditionally with the 4 on 4 setting could be very good if well handled especially with all the great talent involved definitely looking forward to it.

Overall great looking card let's hope NXT can deliver like they usually do.


----------



## Alexander_G

I've got:

- Ciampa retains over Dream (but Dream makes him work for it)

- Kairi gets a 3rd fall on Shayna, gets the belt back for a 2nd reign.

- ERA goes over, wins War Games again. Cole calls out Ricochet for a rematch, title on the line.

- Gargano beats Black likely due to cheating. Their feud continues.


----------



## MC

*Predictions*

*Tommaso Ciampa vs. Velveteen Dream: *Ciampa to retain.

I would love nothing more than from Dream to win because Ciampa's reign hasn't done anything for me and Dream would offer something new and unique that the title scene hasn't offered for a while.

*Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano:* Gargano

I think for them to make this storyline get to where it needs to be after it's bad start, Gargano needs to lose this match and Black to get his revenge but I don't think they will do that for some reason. Just don't see it happening. 

*War Games:* Undisputed Era

TUE are being positioned as the Horseman, meaning they are the only group that can go into Wargames and it's made for a team like them. It's their match now IMO. 

*Kairi Sane vs Shayan Baszler*: Kairi Sane

This looks to be the culmination of their tremendous feud and there are many rumors that Baszler will be called up so I'm going with Sane to win this match.


----------



## LethalWeapon

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> Not everything needs to have stakes on the line, especially when it's a match like this. Other than the War Raiders, this is the culmination of months of everyone feuding in some way. That's just cause for War Games IMO.


True but if they have titles you'd assume there would be some stakes, even with their months of feuding. Perhaps Dunne can make a play at the NXT title?


----------



## LA Park

Dream should win the title but he won't.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I'd honestly be quite sad if Baszler dropped the belt and was called up the Main Roster, the NXT women's division isn't really strong enough on its own yet to lose Baszler, unless they are just gonna flood it immediately with all the MYC acquisitions we haven't really seen on NXT yet. 

I am kinda concerned there'll be a lot of shenanigans on this show even if I am excited for pretty much all of the matches other than the NXT Title match. With the way Black/Gargano and Ciampa and Goldie intersect I am kinda assuming that at least one result will feed into the other and they gave Lars a victory over Dream in the build to TakeOver so I have to wonder if he'll have some kind of role to play.

Same with War Games really, if they really are going to give Undisputed a War Games win two years on the trot, I have to assume it'll be more down to a "malfunction at the junction" between the makeshift team of Dunne, Ricochet and the War Raiders than necessarily Undisputed being the clear, clean, victors. They can't really have their two mid card champions lose cleanly, even if it would make sense as Undisputed are an actual team with the Tag Titles. This route for the story may also explain why it isn't British Strong Style with Ricochet instead. It should be an absolutely killer match though.


----------



## Oneiros

*Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Velveteen Dream
*
Who I think will win: Ciampa / Who I would like to win: Dream

*Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Kairi Sane
*
Who I think will win: Shayna / Who I would like to win: Kairi

*Ricochet, Pete Dunne & The War Raiders vs. The Undisputed ERA
*
Who I think will win: UE / Who I would like to win: UE

*Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano
*
Who I think will win: Gargano / Who I would like to win: Black


----------



## Sincere

If Kairi wins, doesn't that entitle Shayna to another rematch?


----------



## rbl85

Sincere said:


> If Kairi wins, doesn't that entitle Shayna to another rematch?


No because Regal said that it will be the "last" match between the two


----------



## Reil

Sincere said:


> If Kairi wins, doesn't that entitle Shayna to another rematch?


Regal never said it was the last match between the two. That being said, if Kairi wins, I can see them putting the rematch on free tv. Or ignoring it entirely.

I doubt Kairi is winning now though. Several NXT stars last night had Instagram stories up about their favorite Kairi moments in NXT or thanking her for always being there for them.


----------



## Jedah

This starts at 8, right?



Pizzamorg said:


> I'd honestly be quite sad if Baszler dropped the belt and was called up the Main Roster, the NXT women's division isn't really strong enough on its own yet to lose Baszler, unless they are just gonna flood it immediately with all the MYC acquisitions we haven't really seen on NXT yet.


Shayna is the reason the division is in such dire straits right now. She needs to lose and leave so the division can rebuild. The last thing it needs is her killing the momentum of all the new MYC debutantes, just like she did for last year's class. Plus, Shayna vs. Bianca would be absolutely fucking awful.

Although I doubt this is happening unless Io somehow gets involved tonight.



Reil said:


> Regal never said it was the last match between the two. That being said, if Kairi wins, I can see them putting the rematch on free tv. Or ignoring it entirely.
> 
> I doubt Kairi is winning now though. Several NXT stars last night had Instagram stories up about their favorite Kairi moments in NXT or thanking her for always being there for them.


Kairi and Shayna are both being advertised for NXT events in December, so I doubt either of them leaves.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Jedah said:


> This starts at 8, right?


7.


----------



## Mear

Kairi Sane is obviously going to win. NXT is currently building up Bianca Belair and I think it's obvious Bianca Belair is next in line for having a shot at the NXT Title


----------



## Jedah

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> 7


Great. That works better.



Mear said:


> Kairi Sane is obviously going to win. NXT is currently building up Bianca Belair and I think it's obvious Bianca Belair is next in line for having a shot at the NXT Title


Logic would indicate that you're right. Not to mention, Kairi vs. Bianca would be light years better than Shayna vs. Bianca (which would suck). But nothing NXT does makes sense where Shayna is concerned. And Kairi seemingly posting stories on Instagram all day doesn't bode well for her. Much as it's the right thing to do, I don't see it.

The only way I see Kairi winning is if they want to debut Io with massive fanfare.


----------



## Not Lying

Looking forward to all the matches tonight. 
After their performance at Evolution, I expect an epic match, the best since Asuka/Ember. Kairi could do that with anyone. 

Gargano/Black should be interesting, It's just that I don't think anyone of them should lose..


----------



## Jedah

Also, I'm thinking Black vs. Gargano is going to be the match of the night.


----------



## 751161

Cards looks amazing! Will be watching this away from the site, and I'm looking forward to it. The matches look insanely stacked, and I could see that WarGames match topping last year.

Black/Gargano should be incredible as well. Could see this being one of the best Takeovers yet. I don't see a match that looks bad on the card, and unlike the main roster, you know that NXT has a history of being good at these events. 

It'll be nice to not be so worried over the results. Something about posting here just makes you so concerned over the results for some reason.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I can't fucking wait for this shit. WHAT A CARD!


----------



## TD Stinger

Honestly with all the crazy shit that happened on the main roster with Becky's injury and Bryan winning the title, my focus for this show went a little to the wayside honestly, lol.

Don't get me wrong, the card is amazing and I know it will steal the weekend, but it just felt weird that this show kind of just crept up on me.

Final predictions:
TUE
Ciampa
Gargano
Kairi


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

I want Ricochet and Dunne to come out with war paint like the Raiders. Kind of like when Strong wore the AOP gear last year. 

Also, I’m gonna watch Wargames 1987, 1991, and 1992 to get hyped!!!


----------



## thebat2

This show looks nuts. What the hell is main eventing!?


----------



## Switchblade Club

Can't wait for tonight :mark

It's funny how much more excited I get to actually watch Takeovers compared to the main roster PPV's....just such a better product.


----------



## Crasp

Ah, good old trusty NXT Takeover. At least with you I don't even need to know your card. I can just tune in and know that you won't totally suck.


----------



## looper007

Crasp said:


> Ah, good old trusty NXT Takeover. At least with you I don't even need to know your card. I can just tune in and know that you won't totally suck.


It helps that they don't overload their card with meaningless matches just so they can get talent on their card. Keep it to the major storylines that are the main focus of NXT TV and you keep it as strong as possible. Give the matches people want to see time and you are on for a winner.

What I love about this card, I can't call who's going to win or not. It's got me excited. The women's title match would go either way, Black/Gargano the same, I think Ciampa is the most likely winner instead of Dream, plenty of life left in Ciampa as heel champ. WG match is another I can't call.


----------



## Jedah

With Gargano and Black it depends on what they want to do with him. Do they want him to redeem himself and unseat Ciampa or do something off the wall?

I'm still thinking they want Johnny Wrestling to return and have his moment at last, but to do that he needs to lose tonight. Black himself even said it in the promo that he's going to show Johnny the error of his ways.


----------



## birthday_massacre

Jbardo said:


> Expected to be 4 matches only due to the lengthy time the matches are going to get.
> 
> https://411mania.com/wrestling/nxt-takeover-war-games-reportedly-limited-four-matches/


I dont understand that, its the WWE own network, they can go over time if they want lol





Sincere said:


> If Kairi wins, doesn't that entitle Shayna to another rematch?


She will probably lose then get called up to the main roster.


----------



## Jman55

birthday_massacre said:


> I dont understand that, its the WWE own network, they can go over time if they want lol


True but to be fair NXT doesn't just shove matches onto the cards and instead puts the focus where it needs to be so this time having 4 matches that are much more focused than 5 or 6 with less focus is the better idea (plus only match you could really add to this card would be Ohno vs Riddle which though will be a great match isn't really a takeover match based on booking)


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

thebat2 said:


> This show looks nuts. What the hell is main eventing!?


It had to be the Wargames match. The only time I’ve ever seen one NOT main event was The Great American Bash 1989.


----------



## looper007

HorsemenTerritory1 said:


> It had to be the Wargames match. The only time I’ve ever seen one NOT main event was The Great American Bash 1989.


I'd be really surprised if it's not the War Games. I'd say Gargano vs Black will open the show, that's a match that will get the crowd hot. Women's match inbetween and the NXT title match second last on. That's how I see it going.


----------



## sailord

Can't wait gotta pick up my tickets from will call in couple hours


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Ready for a good wrestling weekend :squirtle


----------



## RiverFenix

Will be most interested to see how they keep heat on the losers of Ciampa/Dream and Gargano/Black. Best I can figure is Gargano cheats to win after getting dominated (maybe with Candace helping him cheat) and then costs Dream against Ciampa. His angle could be he wants Ciampa for himself. Regal could then say he will get Ciampa, but given his antics it will be a Fatal Four-way for RR Takeover. 

Ciampa vs Gargano vs Black vs Dream for the NXT Title

I'm really worried that Dunne will be pulled and ECIII will be added. Crowd will murderize that switch. The way they've highlighted Dunne's leg being taken out and knowing he has a real injury - just smells like there could be a pre-match "take out" of him by TUE. I guess the idea could be to use the War Games match to help get ECIII over by the end of it if he really brings his work boots and has a couple holy shit spots or something.


----------



## Reil

Small rumor floating around regarding Kairi/Shayna:



Spoiler: Potential Spoiler???



People will like the finish of the match. I guess the rumor a few people have received is that it could _*possibly*_ involve the WWE 4HW.


----------



## looper007

Reil said:


> Small rumor floating around regarding Kairi/Shayna:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Potential Spoiler???
> 
> 
> 
> People will like the finish of the match. I guess the rumor a few people have received is that it could _*possibly*_ involve the WWE 4HW.


Don't see that happening, if it does it be on a bigger PPV like SS.


----------



## TD Stinger

Reil said:


> Small rumor floating around regarding Kairi/Shayna:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Potential Spoiler???
> 
> 
> 
> People will like the finish of the match. I guess the rumor a few people have received is that it could _*possibly*_ involve the WWE 4HW.





Spoiler: Potential Spoiler



That doesn't really make much sense since Shayna and company haven't done anything to the WWE 4HW yet. Why would Sasha, Bayley, etc. care about what Shayna's doing in NXT at the moment?

I mean if Takeover was after SS and Shayna got involved and this was retaliation, fine. But I can't see anything with them tonight. Unless it's a thing where Sasha and Bayley are in the crowd during the match, and in a role reversal from Evolution, they accidentally get hit and come in to save Kairi in a heat of the moment kind of thing.

Holy shit I think I just figured it out as I was typing.


----------



## ellthom

I was planning to get take out for take over this weekend but I been spending the last 2 days sick. So looks like its Takeover from the bed tonight


----------



## Reil

TD Stinger said:


> Spoiler: Potential Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't really make much sense since Shayna and company haven't done anything to the WWE 4HW yet. Why would Sasha, Bayley, etc. care about what Shayna's doing in NXT at the moment?
> 
> I mean if Takeover was after SS and Shayna got involved and this was retaliation, fine. But I can't see anything with them tonight. Unless it's a thing where Sasha and Bayley are in the crowd during the match, and in a role reversal from Evolution, they accidentally get hit and come in to save Kairi in a heat of the moment kind of thing.
> 
> Holy shit I think I just figured it out as I was typing.


There's that, and this theory:



Spoiler: Spoiler



The MMA 4HW (Jessamyn, Marina, and Shayna in particular) have been shitting on the WWE 4HW for months now over social media. Calling them the faux horsewoman, they aren't truly friends or innovators, etc.


----------



## Jedah

Spoiler: s



Hmm.......it really doesn't make much sense though. If you were going to have someone help Kairi, it would be Io. Not only does it give Kairi her revenge but it debuts Io to massive fanfare and establishes their friendship.

Then again, as I've said before, nothing ever makes sense when it comes to the horseshitwomen. It is peculiar that Sasha and Bayley aren't on Raw's Survivor Series team this year but Ruby and Tamina of all people are.



Final predictions -

Black
Shayna (sadly)
Ciampa
Undisputed

Granted, that is a bit heel heavy.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Spoiler: s
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.......it really doesn't make much sense though. If you were going to have someone help Kairi, it would be Io. Not only does it give Kairi her revenge but it debuts Io to massive fanfare and establishes their friendship.
> 
> Then again, as I've said before, nothing ever makes sense when it comes to the horseshitwomen. It is peculiar that Sasha and Bayley aren't on Raw's Survivor Series team this year but Ruby and Tamina of all people are.


Except:



Spoiler: Spoiler



It makes all the sense in the world. Jessamyn, Marina, and Shayna have been talking an absurd amount of shit about the WWE 4HW. And you could easily have the WWE 4HW come to Kairi's aid in a role reversal from Evolution, like TD Stinger mentioned. Have Shayna toss Kairi into Charlotte, Sasha, and Bayley (and possibly Becky if she's around), and that gives them a reason to get involved and cost Shayna the match.


----------



## Sincere

Spoiler: 4HW



It could just be that 4HW are in attendance in the audience and something similar to what happened in Evolution goes down


----------



## Reil

Sincere said:


> Spoiler: 4HW
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be that 4HW are in attendance in the audience and something similar to what happened in Evolution goes down


I mean



Spoiler: Spoiler



I'm all for more Becky if she costs Shayna the title. It would be right up her wheelhouse as well for her current character (she wouldn't have to take a bump, just nail Shayna with a steel chair or the smackdown women's title or something while the ref is dealing with Sasha and Bayley or something). It would also add more heat to tomorrow's Charlotte/Ronda match, which is desperately needed. You could have Shayna jump Charlotte during the match and Ronda can capitalize or something.


----------



## Jedah

Spoiler: s



I'm all for Shayna just fucking off by any means necessary, so of course I would welcome it, but I still think it's just wishful thinking at this point. The other two trashwomen aren't anywhere near ready for this feud to begin.

Have they ever talked shit about each other on TV?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> *Predictions*
> 
> *Tommaso Ciampa vs. Velveteen Dream: *Ciampa to retain.
> 
> I would love nothing more than from Dream to win because Ciampa's reign hasn't done anything for me and Dream would offer something new and unique that the title scene hasn't offered for a while.
> 
> *Aleister Black vs Johnny Gargano:* Gargano
> 
> I think for them to make this storyline get to where it needs to be after it's bad start, Gargano needs to lose this match and Black to get his revenge but I don't think they will do that for some reason. Just don't see it happening.
> 
> *War Games:* Undisputed Era
> 
> TUE are being positioned as the Horseman, meaning they are the only group that can go into Wargames and it's made for a team like them. It's their match now IMO.
> 
> *Kairi Sane vs Shayan Baszler*: Kairi Sane
> 
> This looks to be the culmination of their tremendous feud and there are many rumors that Baszler will be called up so I'm going with Sane to win this match.


Same predictions for me.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Spoiler: s
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for Shayna just fucking off by any means necessary, so of course I would welcome it, but I still think it's just wishful thinking at this point. The other two trashwomen aren't anywhere near ready for this feud to begin.
> 
> Have they ever talked shit about each other on TV?





Spoiler: S



Yes. Shayna's brought it up once or twice about how unlike _CERTAIN_ women, the MMA 4HW are loyal to each other and would never stab each other in the back. And also you probably wouldn't need to bring up Jessamyn and Marina right away (and its not impossible because apparently outside of the San Jose show, Marina and Jessamyn have been working on their own, without Shayna in their corner). Shayna could start a feud with Becky and/or Charlotte on Smackdown. Especially since they do need a new top female heel now. 

I do think the key difference b/w Vince and Triple H is that Triple H can be talked out of most things or change plans if a better idea comes up.


----------



## Sincere

Reil said:


> I mean
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all for more Becky if she costs Shayna the title. It would be right up her wheelhouse as well for her current character (she wouldn't have to take a bump, just nail Shayna with a steel chair or the smackdown women's title or something while the ref is dealing with Sasha and Bayley or something). It would also add more heat to tomorrow's Charlotte/Ronda match, which is desperately needed. You could have Shayna jump Charlotte during the match and Ronda can capitalize or something.





Spoiler: 4HW



That sounds pretty cool on paper, especially if Shayna will be called up to SD. And it does sound like something in-character for Becky, especially if she's provoked or feels disrespected. Although, if that is what goes down, or something like it, I think it would have been good to have some more interaction leading up to it, even if relegated to merely social media feuding.

I don't think Becky and Shayna have interacted at all.

Ronda, Duke, and Shafir are probably going to be in attendance too though. So maybe there's a hook there somewhere. 

I do wonder though, would that make Becky look weak by being able to get involved in things but still not being able to wrestle at SSeries?


----------



## rbl85

Guys i don't think what you're saying is a spoiler XD


----------



## Jedah

Reil said:


> Spoiler: S
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Shayna's brought it up once or twice about how unlike _CERTAIN_ women, the MMA 4HW are loyal to each other and would never stab each other in the back. And also you probably wouldn't need to bring up Jessamyn and Marina right away (and its not impossible because apparently outside of the San Jose show, Marina and Jessamyn have been working on their own, without Shayna in their corner). Shayna could start a feud with Becky and/or Charlotte on Smackdown. Especially since they do need a new top female heel now.
> 
> I do think the key difference b/w Vince and Triple H is that Triple H can be talked out of most things or change plans if a better idea comes up.





Spoiler: s



Well, you just relayed how Triple H said he didn't want to bring Shayna up without the other two. So I still think it's wishful thinking unless this is just a one off or something to slow build the feud.

Don't like the idea of her on SD because that puts Asuka in a bad spot, but whatever, Shayna really needs to leave so I'd still be for it.


----------



## Sincere

rbl85 said:


> Guys i don't think what you're saying is a spoiler XD


But it's more fun this way


----------



## Reil

Sincere said:


> Spoiler: 4HW
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds pretty cool on paper, especially if Shayna will be called up to SD. And it does sound like something in-character for Becky, especially if she's provoked or feels disrespected. Although, if that is what goes down, or something like it, I think it would have been good to have some more interaction leading up to it, even if relegated to merely social media feuding.
> 
> I don't think Becky and Shayna have interacted at all.
> 
> Ronda, Duke, and Shafir are probably going to be in attendance too though. So maybe there's a hook there somewhere.
> 
> I do wonder though, would that make Becky look weak by being able to get involved in things but still not being able to wrestle at SSeries?





Spoiler: Spoiler



Jessamyn, Marina, and Shayna have all been taking potshots at Becky and the other MMA 4HW for months now on social media, and have ramped up the intensity over the past few weeks. If you need a hook for tonight however, just have Shayna toss Kairi into them, similar to what Kairi did to Shayna and the MMA 4HW.


----------



## MC

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Same predictions for me.


Smart man. You should be making the same predictions as the master after all :mj


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

MASTER OF CEREMONIES OF WRESTLING FORUM DOT COM said:


> Smart man. You should be making the same predictions as the master after all :mj


:bow:bow:bow


----------



## Mango13

Can't wait for this show to start. Went out and picked up a 30 rack of beer now just need to order a pizza when it gets closer to show time.


----------



## ellthom

I want War Raiders to win as I really like them but I do feel that team really needs more spotlight put on them before they are given any titles, more promos and more attention needs to be given, as they just seem like they are lurking on the roster right now.

In which case I do see Undisputed winning this.


----------



## Jedah

I've got Dunne taking the pin in War Games.


----------



## RiverFenix

Gargano will cheat to win. 

Ciampa will win with Gargano help. 

Sane wins 2-1. Banks and Bayley in crowd attack Marina and Jessamyn, causing Baszler distracted and rolled up. Shayna heads up to main roster with Bayley and Banks potential early feuds. 4HW vs WWE 4HW a year off at least. Slow build. 

TUE wins. They need it more to stay cocky and relevant.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Love how they've built up this Black/Gargano feud thus far and sooo looking forward to tonight.

:mark:


----------



## Reil

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gargano will cheat to win.
> 
> Ciampa will win with Gargano help.
> 
> Sane wins 2-1. Banks and Bayley in crowd attack Marina and Jessamyn, causing Baszler distracted and rolled up. Shayna heads up to main roster with Bayley and Banks potential early feuds. 4HW vs WWE 4HW a year off at least. Slow build.
> 
> TUE wins. They need it more to stay cocky and relevant.


I feel like if Sane wins, she'll do it decisively. As in, Sasha and Bayley will probably attack Marina and Jessamyn, distracting Shayna. Who will probably eat a spear and then Insane Elbow. One of the stories they have been telling is that Kairi has yet to actually fully hit/execute the Insane Elbow on Shayna in their latest feud.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> I feel like if Sane wins, she'll do it decisively. As in, Sasha and Bayley will probably attack Marina and Jessamyn, distracting Shayna. Who will probably eat a spear and then Insane Elbow. One of the stories they have been telling is that Kairi has yet to actually fully hit/execute the Insane Elbow on Shayna in their latest feud.


Didn't Shayna kicked out from 2 insane elbow at the last takeover ?


----------



## Dibil13

The unpredictability of Kairi/Shayna is exciting. I hope Kairi wins, though. Not ready for her to get buried on Raw or Smackdown just yet.


----------



## Reil

rbl85 said:


> Didn't Shayna kicked out from 2 insane elbow at the last takeover ?


No. Shayna countered one, and the other was from the second rope to Shayna's back.


----------



## Switchblade Club

2 hours :mark :mark


----------



## Jedah

Reil said:


> I feel like if Sane wins, she'll do it decisively. As in, Sasha and Bayley will probably attack Marina and Jessamyn, distracting Shayna. Who will probably eat a spear and then Insane Elbow. One of the stories they have been telling is that Kairi has yet to actually fully hit/execute the Insane Elbow on Shayna in their latest feud.


She hit it on Shayna in Brooklyn and didn't get the three count.

Agree though if Kairi wins, it needs to happen decisively. Shayna still hasn't gotten her comeuppance for all the crap she's done to the division over the past year. Her loss in Brooklyn was weak.



Dibil13 said:


> The unpredictability of Kairi/Shayna is exciting. I hope Kairi wins, though. Not ready for her to get buried on Raw or Smackdown just yet.


Well, she'll be buried in NXT if she doesn't win tonight, especially after what happened at Evolution and its aftermath. There would be few options either way.


----------



## rbl85

Reil said:


> No. Shayna countered one, and the other was from the second rope to Shayna's back.



No look
https://youtu.be/HDvWLUESxP0?t=807


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for this tonight, the war games match has the potential to be great. Really want Dream to win the title, but I expect Ciampa will retain. Black/Gargano should be a fun match, can see Gargano cheating to win. Hope Sane wins back the womens championship, but unfortunately, I'm not sure that I see it happening.


----------



## Even Flow

Black has yet to lose a Takeover match, but i'd be amazed if he won against Gargano.


----------



## Mango13

30 minutes till preshow starts :mark: I wish I could get this excited for main roster shows lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

This is the first ever NXT that I'll be watching Live (as it airs, not in person). The card looks really good.


----------



## Oneiros

Oh it starts at midnight? I'm definitely watching live then.


----------



## Sincere

Their Mania commercial is out of date. Needs to be updated with The Man's presence.


----------



## Let's Go Kairi

This card is gonna be amazing! so excited for it!


----------



## CoverD

Even before the Becky injury, I was expecting Wargames II to be the superior show of the weekend, now...its a guarantee.


----------



## DoolieNoted

I'm pretty damn hyped for this. The large part of my interest was switched to NXT due to Bexit.


----------



## Mango13

Preshow starting


----------



## Reil

Apparently Kairi signs are being handed out. Dunno what that could mean.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Charly :book


----------



## CoverD

Sam Roberts looks like he hot glued his pubes to his face...lord the beard does not look good on him.


----------



## Mox Girl

Charly is so pretty, but I wish she'd stop using lip fillers. She doesn't need them.


----------



## Sincere

Wtf @ this guy's obnoxious gold chain necklace :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Takeover theme songs are always so much fucking better then the main roster ones.


----------



## AngryConsumer

TakeOver will be the only thing salvaging the weekend with no Becky Lynch tomorrow night... 

Amped for tonight!


----------



## Mango13

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> Charly is so pretty, but I wish she'd stop using lip fillers. She doesn't need them.


Someone actually asked her about that and she said she doesn't use them. Don't know if you believe it or not but that's what she said haha


----------



## Jedah

Reil said:


> Apparently Kairi signs are being handed out. Dunno what that could mean.


It means she's gonna get the Gargano/Almas treatment. :trolldog

I'm half joking. I think they did that in New Orleans too and Gargano won there.

Still, I'm leaning to the Gargano/Almas treatment, no matter how wrong-headed and stupid that would be this time around.


----------



## Sincere

Charly describing Dream as "a man" rather than The Man. Charly knows.


----------



## rbl85

Jedah said:


> It means she's gonna get the Gargano/Almas treatment. :trolldog
> 
> I'm half joking. I think they did that in New Orleans too and Gargano won there.
> 
> Still, I'm leaning to the Gargano/Almas treatment, no matter how wrong-headed and stupid that would be this time around.



You're saying this because that way if she loose you"ll be less disappointed ? XD


----------



## ellthom

I wonder what crazy themed attire Velveteen Dream is going to come out in tonight?


----------



## Sincere

Becky would agree with Ciampa. She knows about people trying to take her spotlight, too. Bastards.


----------



## Jedah

rbl85 said:


> You're saying this because that way if she loose you"ll be less disappointed ? XD


Nah, I know not to expect much from this shit house of a women's division right now.

Thankfully the men's division is in a true golden age at the moment, because the women's and tag divisions are incredibly weak. So I can just pay attention to the good part of the show.


----------



## Mango13

You know I can't really remember. Has Velveteen Dream won any of his Takeover matches? it's kinda hard to take him seriously when he always falls short lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This NXT roster is so stacked. UE, Gargano, Ciampa, Dream, Ricochet, Dunne, Black.

:banderas

So excited.

:mark:


----------



## Let's Go Kairi

Who I want to win tonight:

Velveteen Dream
Kairi Sane
Alastair Black
Ricochet/Pete Dunn/War Raiders


----------



## ellthom

A new action playset, watch WWE try and plan a gimmick match around it to sell toys :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

Why are they interviewing some rock chick instead of maybe a wrestler? :lol


----------



## Jman55

Mango13 said:


> You know I can't really remember. Has Velveteen Dream won any of his Takeover matches? it's kinda hard to take him seriously when he always falls short lol.


I swear he beat EC3 last takeover (I think it was then anyway may have been the one beforehand) plus he's defeated Ohno although tbf most people have done that :lol 

He is missing that big credibility boosting win for sure though.


----------



## Mango13

This video package :mark:


----------



## Jman55

I may not be 100% with this Gargano heel turn but my god am I excited for this match :mark


----------



## Crasp

Damn, I didn't know Pat was on the pre-show! 

Where's my man @the_hound when I need a heads-up?


----------



## 751161

Enjoy the show bros. (Y)

Going to watch it in the morning, got snacks ready. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Match of the weekend


----------



## ellthom

Great video package. 

What a depressing day it will be when Gargano, Black and Ciampa are called up (demoted) to the main roster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

That video package.

:trips8


----------



## Sincere

I like this storyline, but it's funny that everyone's so worked up about a wrestler attacking another wrestler :lol

And then the face goes and attacks a bunch of other people who aren't even wrestlers while on a warpath, making what the heel did look soft by comparison :lol


----------



## Mango13

Crasp said:


> Damn, I didn't know Pat was on the pre-show!


Pretty sure he is a permanent fixture on the pre show these days. He's been on the last like 4.


----------



## Mordecay

Weird, apparently no Riddle/Ohno on the pre-show, I thought they were going to tape it tonight. They taped Keith Lee vs a jobber and Candice vs Nikki


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Riddle. :lmao


----------



## ellthom

Mango13 said:


> Pretty sure he is a permanent fixture on the pre show these days. He's been on the last like 4.


He reminds me of a modern day Jesse Ventura


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

This guy supposed to be a cali stoner or something?


----------



## Stinger Fan

I'm not a fan of that blonde dude on the panel


----------



## Sincere

Dakota Kai is calling herself the Kingslayer now because she beat Rollins

Becky took The Man over

Seth running out of nicknames :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Sarah is so fine.


----------



## ellthom

I see the Balor Club is out in full force :troll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wargames cage.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mango13 said:


> You know I can't really remember. Has Velveteen Dream won any of his Takeover matches? it's kinda hard to take him seriously when he always falls short lol.


Ohno...


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

AngryConsumer said:


> Ohno...


And EC3 just at the last Takeover.


----------



## CoverD

Stinger Fan said:


> I'm not a fan of that blonde dude on the panel


I can totally understand why, but he's leaps and bounds better than Sam Roberts.

You can tell that Sam is so uncomfortable by the confidence (dudebro-ness) that the meathead exudes.


----------



## 751161

Black/Gargano is going to be fucking insane. Those guys will tear the house down for sure. We're in for a treat.


----------



## AngryConsumer




----------



## Sincere

War Games stipulation is such a spectacle. I wonder if main roster will ever adopt it.


----------



## Jman55

the Wargames match was fantastic last year and that was with a more convoluted structure of rules with a more traditional structure it should hopefully be even better :mark :mark


----------



## Stinger Fan

CoverD said:


> I can totally understand why, but he's leaps and bounds better than Sam Roberts.
> 
> You can tell that Sam is so uncomfortable by the confidence (dudebro-ness) that the meathead exudes.


That's the thing, he's actually pretty solid when he isn't acting like a total goof lol. It was very off-putting


----------



## Mango13

Anyone else notice rep is gone? I don't see the option to rep posts or the stars that show someones reputation level.


----------



## Crasp

I am disappointed they havn't painted the cage bright red! /jk


----------



## CoverD

Sincere said:


> War Games stipulation is such a spectacle. I wonder if main roster will ever adopt it.


Unfortunately, they'd beat it into the ground, similar to what they did with Hell in a Cell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I expect Adam Cole scores the pinfall again, with that said I do hope he does a little more ass-kicking instead of getting his ass-kicked in this years man.


----------



## NastyYaffa

is Ohno vs Riddle actually happening tonight? Saw on twitter that they did a bit on the pre-show just now.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mango13 said:


> Anyone else notice rep is gone? I don't see the option to rep posts or the stars that show someones reputation level.


Mods got rid of it cos people were moaning in PMs too much about getting negged  So it's gone now.


----------



## Mordecay

Mango13 said:


> Anyone else notice rep is gone? I don't see the option to rep posts or the stars that show someones reputation level.


:vincecry

https://www.wrestlingforum.com/suggestions-help/2367504-forum-not-working-25.html#post76448892


----------



## Jman55

NastyYaffa said:


> is Ohno vs Riddle actually happening tonight? Saw on twitter that they did a bit on the pre-show just now.


That little bit was to hype up the match on the next NXT episode not on this show itself.


----------



## Mango13

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> Mods got rid of it cos people were moaning in PMs too much about getting negged  So it's gone now.



Seriously? .........lame.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The classic Wargames matches.

:trips8


----------



## CoverD

I'm interested to see what members of Undisputed Era and Ricochet/Dunn & War Raiders start off.


----------



## Death Rider

Only plus side about busting at poker is getting to see this


----------



## MC

NastyYaffa said:


> is Ohno vs Riddle actually happening tonight? Saw on twitter that they did a bit on the pre-show just now.


Nah, sadly. They are doing it this Wednesday from all accounts. Shame, that would've been one of the best matches of the night. Will be good regardless of location.


----------



## Stinger Fan

CoverD said:


> Unfortunately, they'd beat it into the ground, similar to what they did with Hell in a Cell.


Who doesn't want a war games themed PPV with 3 war game matches on the card?


----------



## CoverD

Heeeeere we go!


----------



## Mango13

It's starting :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

CoverD said:


> I'm interested to see what members of Undisputed Era and Ricochet/Dunn & War Raiders start off.


My money's on it being Cole/Ricochet


----------



## ellthom

I'll miss my little green blocks


----------



## RKing85

Let's get this show on the road!


----------



## Sincere

Faux Horsewomen


----------



## Alright_Mate

No chance was I sitting through Pat McAfee for about 30 mins.

It's time, potentially the best ever Takeover starts now!!!


----------



## safc-scotty

Come on NXT, do your thing :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

No tag title match tonight. So, I wonder what starts the show tonight.


----------



## ellthom

No computer update you'll have to wait 3 hours...


----------



## CoverD

Gawd damn the video packages for NXT are so good. :vince3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Let's get it :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They sold out an NBA arena.

:trips8

Step aside, main roster geeks.


----------



## Sincere

Of course front row long hair dude in attendance. Literally every single PPV, front row.


----------



## RKing85

I will never say no to an impromptu Bro Show


----------



## Mango13

Riddle :mark:


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Those pre-show panelists were not up to par to the mainstage pre-show people.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

BRO MATCH !


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

RIDDLE.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

MATT FUCKING RIDDLE! :mark:


----------



## Jman55

RIDDLE? :mark :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

Riddle? Interesting.

Keith Lee match? Too much too ask?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Riddle vs Ohno is happening :mark


----------



## Crasp

NastyYaffa said:


> is Ohno vs Riddle actually happening tonight? Saw on twitter that they did a bit on the pre-show just now.


I guess it is!


----------



## CoverD

Well, this is unexpected...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Riddle's NXT gear looks awesome.

:mark:


----------



## RKing85

Looks like the NXT merchandise store threw up all over Riddle.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I am happy to see Riddle/Ohno now rather than in a few days on NXT but it is weird how they've presented this. Everyone knew they were having a dark match any way so if they were always going to have this on the card, why not just advertise it for TakeOver rather than having the commentators pretending they don't know what is going on?


----------



## CoverD

RKing85 said:


> Looks like the NXT merchandise store threw up all over Riddle.


This made me laugh way harder than it should have. Kudos.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Best match of the night coming up :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BRO.

let's do this.

:mark:


----------



## Sincere

WOW :lmao :buried


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh. So, I guess they didn't tape the match earlier then?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ohno :berried


----------



## Mango13

LMFAO Ohno :buried


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Squaaaash :buried


----------



## Mordecay

Ohno :lmao :buried:berried


----------



## Pizzamorg

Oh... that is why they didn't advertise that. What was the point of that?


----------



## Reil

5 star match

match of the year


----------



## Crasp

lol


----------



## Jman55

well shit not what I expected :lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

MOTY! :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

ONE SHOT BRO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

NastyYaffa said:


> Best match of the night coming up :mark:


7 stars


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:ha


----------



## Oneiros

Way to tease the crowd...


----------



## RKing85

they better do a 15 minute Riddle/Ohno match in the near future. That's what I want to see.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Well it happened for 3 seconds :lol


----------



## Mordecay

NastyYaffa said:


> Best match of the night coming up :mark:


You talked to soon BRO :lol


----------



## Pizzamorg

I wonder what Ohno did to deserve that?


----------



## Mox Girl

Without boots on Riddle looks like he's in his underwear :lmao

That was random.


----------



## FrankenTodd

Matt Riddle mark!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sincere

Mauro's suit is horrendous.


----------



## Oneiros

It's Kairi time! :mark:


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Buhalovski

Pizzamorg said:


> I wonder what Ohno did to deserve that?


Eating way too much unfortunately.


----------



## Prayer Police

................why did Chris Hero come back to NXT?


----------



## Mordecay

Come on Kairi, take the title off Shayna's boring ass


----------



## Jman55

well after that incident time for Kairi :mark :mark


----------



## Sincere

I worry about Kairi's gimmick on the main roster.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Make her walk the plank Shayna :lol


----------



## Mango13

So more fuckery incoming?


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

at least do a 5 minute big move squash like they used to do at takeovers. And Ohno been around long enough to get a few shots in.


----------



## Mox Girl

I really hope those MMA chicks don't help Shayna win again.


----------



## Let's Go Kairi

Let's go Kairi!!


----------



## Mango13

Showing her walking from backstage? she thinks shes Goldberg lul


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Pizzamorg said:


> I wonder what Ohno did to deserve that?


Not being an Adonis.


----------



## RKing85

hope Sane gets the belt back here. 

Needless to say, this should be good. 

Totally forget this was 2 out of 3 Falls.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mango13

The ref looks a little less orange then usual, guess he finally toned the fake tan down lol


----------



## Sincere

She's doing the Lesnar bounce now?


----------



## Oneiros

Crowd's mild.


----------



## Reil

Kairi better win this. The fate of the NXT Women's Division literally rests upon it.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

One of the worst feuds if not the worst in NXT women history


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Shayna looks like she has more testosterone than Ziggler.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Prayer Police said:


> ................why did Chris Hero come back to NXT?


Has he ever won a TakeOver match?


----------



## Crasp

I don't _really_ care who wins as long as the loser goes to the MR! But there's certainly a Shayna-shaped hole on SD.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Kayla Braxton is cute to look at and all, but I wish Mike Rome was still doing announcing duties for NXT.


----------



## Username1444

Shayna Baszler looks like she smells like shit.


----------



## Sincere

Lol the fuckery already begins :lol


----------



## Mango13

LMAO didn't take long for the fuckery.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Horsewoman incoming :cole


----------



## Mox Girl

Those bitches need to go away. Fuckery 2 mins in


----------



## RKing85

Straight out of Mexico with the first fall being 3 minutes long.


----------



## Mango13

AngryConsumer said:


> Kayla Braxton is cute to look at and all, but I wish Mike Rome was still doing announcing duties for NXT.


She's good looking but she is absolutely horrendous as a ring announcer.


----------



## Mordecay

That was dumb


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Black Metal

First two falls will be even and quick. The bulk of the match will be the tie breaking third match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Still can't get over NXT giving Duke and Shafir contracts...

They are just... not good.


----------



## Crasp

Ao does Io come out to equalize?


----------



## CoverD

Username1444 said:


> Shayna Baszler looks like she smells like shit.


You're not wrong... bama3


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

They're really trying to make us think Sane is going to lose..


----------



## Sincere

Kairi has no friends :lmao


----------



## Mango13

AngryConsumer said:


> Still can't get over NXT giving Duke and Shafir contracts...
> 
> They are just... not good.



Yeah I don't get the hard on the E has for these MMA rejects.


----------



## ellthom

Main roster creative invaded NxT?


----------



## RKing85

Shayna is such a good heel. And the right type of heel. The type of heel that you want to see them get their asses handed to them. Not the 'Get the hell off my tv screen' type of heel.


----------



## Sincere

Those strikes were goofy looking


----------



## Ham and Egger

They working a lil sloppy right now. Good match still so far.


----------



## The_It_Factor

...just tuned in.

Didn’t Ohno get turned down a while back bc he was too fat or something? He looks awful, but at least he wears a shirt.


----------



## Mordecay

She is dead


----------



## ellthom

holy shit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

She's dead.

:bjpenn


----------



## Mango13

That DDT :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

AngryConsumer said:


> Still can't get over NXT giving Duke and Shafir contracts...
> 
> They are just... not good.


And you're being nice saying it like that. They are absolutely horrendous, BUT being Ronda's friend apparently trumps that.


----------



## Sincere

DDT looked great

Wtf @ this ref? How is he allowing them to stay?


----------



## The_It_Factor

I guess I’ll have to watch on mute


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Sane is fuckin dope


----------



## Mox Girl

Yeah, the ref needs to kick Shayna's buddies out :lol


----------



## Not Lying

Kairi is the best.


----------



## CoverD

I couldn't care less about Kairi Sane. I only want her to win so that Baszler hopefully goes to the main roster.


----------



## Oneiros

Mauro's unbearable these days.


----------



## Mango13

Dakota :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

IOOOOO


----------



## Crasp

KAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Mox Girl

DAKOTA!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark:

Stupid ending though.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

She landed that perfectly


----------



## Mordecay

Too much fuckery for my liking


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13

LMFAO that was a shit show. Horrible outcome to.


----------



## RKing85

that was ok, but I had higher expectations for it.


----------



## Black Metal

Im predicting a 3 v 3 tag match between these 6.

Shayna won again also....dang.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kai just kick the shit out of one of the girls! 

That was a cool finish to match! Kairi and Shayna put together another great match together. They have amazing chemistry!


----------



## Pizzamorg

Not the classic it could have been, it felt like the match was on fast forward at times but I had fun with that one. So much vinegar behind every move, this match had the perfect tone for the story and both women were presented well. Plus Dakota Kai and Io Shirai in those skinny jeans, yum. 

So, we thinking Sane is being called up?


----------



## Alright_Mate

:lol :lol :lol

Unlucky Kairi fans.


----------



## Whoanma

Ok, that was shite.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Awesome match as usual between Kairi & Shayna - maybe their 2nd best against one another so far!


----------



## ellthom

A good match but it felt rushed. Needed another 10 minutes


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Way to no sell the elbow.

:mj4


----------



## Sincere

Welp... :lmao

Didn't really like that finish. Seemed like it was just kicking into another gear, then it just suddenly ended. Not particularly satisfying, IMO.


----------



## Crasp

Oof. I was totally ok with a Shayna win but that ending was dogshit.


----------



## the_hound

amazing, heh good lucky wwe main roster tomorrow night


----------



## Jedah

Absolute fucking bullshit. Division :buried

And in such fpalm fashion too. You bring Io out and STILL Kairi loses? fpalm

And some people still don't think Shayna is by far the absolute worst thing to ever happen to this division?


----------



## Bryan Jericho

These 2 continue to have some of the worst NXT women matches. Hope this ends the feud.


----------



## Mordecay

Non related, but Dakota can get it :book


----------



## Sincere

Becky showing up on NXT Takeover via Marine 6 trailer :becky


----------



## Mox Girl

That match felt too short, rushed and too much fuckery.

Sick of Shayna's buddies and their attacking of Dakota looked shit.


----------



## Oneiros

Awful stuff all around.


----------



## Reil

Jedah said:


> Absolute fucking bullshit. Division :buried
> 
> And in such fpalm fashion too. You bring Io out and STILL Kairi loses? fpalm
> 
> And some people still don't think Shayna is by far the absolute worst thing to ever happen to this division?


Shayna is the worst thing to ever happen to the NXT Women's Division. Hands down.


----------



## Jedah

Also, that match wasn't even good.

Triple H's MMA boner must be really hard.


----------



## Buhalovski

So this was Io Shirais debut, trying to save her friend, and then Kairi still loses? Wowzerz.


----------



## Mango13

X-Pac :mark:


----------



## ellthom

X-Pac hype!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

X-Pac.

:lol


----------



## CoverD

Who the fuck let Sean Waltman in?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Why the hell is X-Pac carrying a dog :lmao


----------



## Jedah

Well, this division is going to be unwatchable for the foreseeable future. Now we move on to bigger and better things with the men's division.


----------



## Jersey

Best Moonsault EVER


----------



## Oneiros

Tsvetoslava said:


> So this was Io Shirais debut, trying to save her friend, and then Kairi still loses? Wowzerz.


Yeah, way to make Io feel like a non factor...


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gargano vs. Black will set the record for how many thigh slaps there can be in just 1 match.

Also fucking lmao at these Gargano heel promos. Comedy gold, my guys.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Too short that match title match was and why have Io out there plus Dakota Kia when Sane was just going to lose anyway. fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer

Match of the night on tap.

Black. Gargano. :mark:


----------



## ellthom

Bad start to NxT, hopefully not a sign of things to come


----------



## Mango13

Jedah said:


> Well, this division is going to be unwatchable for the foreseeable future. Now we move on to bigger and better things with the men's division.


To be fair it's been pretty unwatchable for a while now. Though I have to admit this has been worse then the Asuka and Ember era.


----------



## Mox Girl

How did X Pac get a dog into the arena?! :lol


----------



## Sincere

Kairi needs better friends

Wtf was Io doing? Who runs in for a save, and goes to do a moonsault off the turnbuckle, which also hits Dakota? fpalm


----------



## CoverD

Hmm, interesting...Black vs. Gargano now.

I'm expecting the outcome of this match coming into play during the NXT title match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

GARGANO.

:mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

D.I.Why!!!!?


----------



## Let's Go Kairi

That was terrible! It was awesome that Kai and Shirai came out though!
Poor Kairi! Now she doesn't have her rematch clause anymore!


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Gargano has to take the L on this one right?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan

Not the best between the two and felt rushed.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Johnny Wrestling up next!! Sadly they'll probably have him lose here, which sucks because Gargano is so much better than Black.


----------



## DoolieNoted

women's match was ok in spots, but too much fuckery and that ending was dumber than X-Pac


----------



## Mordecay

Hype :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Crasp

That was main-roster-tier shite.

I liked their match at last year's MYC. I _loved_ their match at Evolution. But that was really really just woeful.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Classic incoming


----------



## Whoanma

Showstopper said:


> GARGANO.
> 
> :mark:


:mark :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Gargano's theme :mark:


----------



## the_hound

can't wait for the sarcastic cunts on here shitting all over this match and ppv in general


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That fat motherf*ckers stomach was hanging out of his hoodie :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sincere

The gut on that guy...


----------



## Mango13

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> I love Gargano's theme :mark:


One of the best in the company imo.


----------



## ellthom

love Gargano's jacket


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Johnny Wrestling the Best wrestler in NXT atm.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jedah said:


> Absolute fucking bullshit. Division :buried
> 
> And in such fpalm fashion too. You bring Io out and STILL Kairi loses? fpalm
> 
> And some people still don't think Shayna is by far the absolute worst thing to ever happen to this division?


Knew you'd be pissed, just don't go drinking bleach or slashing your wrists after that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Gargano's gear is always GOAT.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Best theme in the business :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Oneiros

AleiSTAR.


----------



## Jman55

This is the match I'm most excited for :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## ellthom

Black looking Metal as fuck!!!!1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

BLACK.

:mark:


----------



## CoverD

Holy shit...Black's vest.

That is sick.


----------



## Mordecay

That's a sick jacket


----------



## Sincere

Black looking like a Chaos Marauder out of Warhammer :mark


----------



## Crasp

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That fat motherf*ckers stomach was hanging out of his hoodie :lmao:lmao:lmao


Is your stream behind? The Ohno match was 35 mins ago.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Damn that entrance jacket.


----------



## Jedah

Oneiros said:


> Yeah, way to make Io feel like a non factor...


Yep. There you have your _Mae Young Classic finalist_ and she feels completely inconsequential.

Tells you everything you need to know about where this women's division is headed. Do. Not. Watch. It's worse than the main roster and I mean that with all sincerity. Much worse.


----------



## RKing85

I'm fine with either guy winning this one. Gun to my head I will say Gargano wins it via shenanigans. I have high expectations for this one.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Also cool with the combo of the silver and the monster leg.


----------



## Trophies

Now a member of Legion of Doom...Aleister Black!


----------



## Mordecay

Black has gotten more tattoss isn't he?


----------



## the_hound

Crasp said:


> Damn, I didn't know Pat was on the pre-show!
> 
> Where's my man @the_hound when I need a heads-up?


heh


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Johnny.

:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Gargano is so FN slick! :mark:


----------



## Sincere

This match is already better than the last with the psychology alone.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Crasp said:


> Is your stream behind? The Ohno match was 35 mins ago.


Good one :lol:lol:lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh shit!


----------



## Jedah

Alright_Mate said:


> Knew you'd be pissed, just don't go drinking bleach or slashing your wrists after that.


You're actually defending this trash?

That match didn't just bury Kairi, it buried Dakota even more AND buried Io right out of the gate.

And Bianca will soon suffer the same fate.


----------



## CoverD

Sincere said:


> This match is already better than the last with the psychology alone.


Yea its safe to say the Sane/Baszler match is the worst on the show tonight.

However, it will probably be better than most matches at Survivor Series tomorrow.


----------



## Alright_Mate

This is incredibly fun and we're only 5 mins in.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Johnny is so damn good. Better than most on the main roster.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Oh and The Punisher is the perfect choice for Gargano's latest Marvel themed gear.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Sheesh, I like heel Gargano so much more than symp babyface Johnny.


----------



## ellthom

Sincere said:


> This match is already better than the last with the psychology alone.


I know, the first match just felt rushed.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Sheesh, I like heel Gargano so much more than symp babyface Johnny.


Heel Gargano was always fun on the indies.


----------



## Jman55

Pizzamorg said:


> Oh and The Punisher is the perfect choice for Gargano's latest Marvel themed gear.


Really is with how he sees himself as morally right despite his despicable actions that little detail is fantastic :mark


----------



## Sincere

Fucking cameraman missed Black's sell.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

God DAMN.

:trips8


----------



## CoverD

I'm assuming Gargano's ring gear is supposed to be inspired by the Punisher? The bullet holes and smiley skull kinda allude to it.


----------



## RKing85

those back to back DDT's were sick, and they still were nothing in comparison to the one in the women's match 20 minutes ago.


----------



## Mordecay

This match is nuts


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Match has great pace


----------



## Crasp

I think they've already cemented that MotN flag into the ground here.


----------



## Sincere

Johnny thinks he's Neo :lmao


----------



## The Capo

These two are amazing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:lmao

Holy shit.


----------



## Mango13

This match :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Jedah said:


> You're actually defending this trash?
> 
> That match didn't just bury Kairi, it buried Dakota even more AND buried Io right out of the gate.
> 
> And Bianca will soon suffer the same fate.


Kairi isn't Champion material imo but you already know that.

And how on earth did that bury Dakota and Io? Did Shayna invisibly pin them too?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Have at it, boys! 

What a match! :mark:


----------



## Pizzamorg

Jman55 said:


> Really is with how he sees himself as morally right despite his despicable actions that little detail is fantastic :mark


It is really cool how they've told a story through what Marvel character has inspired Gargano's ring gear. From Captain America to Venom to The Punisher.


----------



## Not Lying

Holy Shit That’s an amazing match


----------



## Alright_Mate

What a fucking sequence :mark


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking hell


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What a sequence.


----------



## CoverD

I wish this match didn't have to end...


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I got tired sleep at end of last few takeovers and didn't main event, forgot how great Gargano is


----------



## Prayer Police

Gargano needs this win more. Black should be called up.


----------



## MrJT

Does Black wear a jockstrap orrrr


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*This match is absolutely amazing so far. *_


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Johnny Gargano is the best storyteller in Wrestling.


----------



## Sincere

:lmao

Storytelling makes matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

:banderas


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Gargano has had the best Takeover matches this year


----------



## Mox Girl

Gargano better hope Ciampa retains the title later otherwise all of this is for nothing lol.


----------



## Sincere

Johnny's dead.


----------



## Mango13

That knee :mark: :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

What a counter by Black!!! :mark


----------



## CoverD

Alright_Mate said:


> Johnny Gargano is the best storyteller in Wrestling.


This is why I dread when he gets called up to the main roster.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Broken jaw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Oh. My. God.


----------



## Mordecay

Gargano is dead


----------



## Alright_Mate

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKK :mark


----------



## Trophies

These two :sodone


----------



## TD Stinger

That fucking knee!!!!!!

Spot of the fucking year!!!!


----------



## Crasp

I don't think I've ever called 5 stars this early in a match.


----------



## Sincere

He's going full Ciampa!


----------



## DammitChrist

This match is fucking exciting :mark: :mark:


----------



## MrJT

WHAT.A.FUCKING.MATCH.


----------



## Oneiros

I'll have to rewatch this match tomorrow, I feel like I'm not enjoying it to the fullest because I'm still thinking about the bullshit they pulled out in the Women's match.


----------



## CoverD

Crasp said:


> I don't think I've ever called 5 stars this early in a match.


And its not even at the Tokyo Dome!

mega


----------



## Prayer Police

"Thank you" lol!


----------



## RKing85

my word. that was fan fucking tastic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was complete indy 50/50 movez stuff. Not my thing.

Gargano's heel acting is absolutely hilarious w/ him dropping some "dramatic" lines before delivering every move :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger

The fucker said "thank you" before countering the damn kick.

What a fucking heel.


----------



## Mango13

What a fucking match :mark: :mark: :sodone


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

**** 1/2 easy


----------



## Trophies

Those kicks...got damn.


----------



## Mox Girl

GREAT match. I loved that ending.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Amazing match. Great job by both.


----------



## Mordecay

THAT MATCH WAS FUCKING AWESOME :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Sincere

Wow.

Loved all of that.


----------



## ellthom

See how much fun a match with 0 rest holds can be


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*Great win by Black and revenge got best served. *_


----------



## Pizzamorg

Fucking phenomenal, that was everything I could have ever wanted and so much more. Black is back.


----------



## The Capo

Black just has IT. Great match, Great ending.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jman55

HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT A MATCH :mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## the_hound

match of the fucking year


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just cancel Survivor Series already. Give everybody a day off.


----------



## Buhalovski

Aleister badass as always. Dont like heel Gargano though, it was so much more likeable as a underdog babyface.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Johnny Takeover delivers an outstanding match again! Not a fan of his, but I'll give credit to Black in this one as well.


----------



## dukenukem3do

Match of the f’n year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sailord

Really good match happy I'm here in person


----------



## Lok

Kicked his head off!


----------



## Alright_Mate

:applause :applause :applause

What a match.


----------



## TD Stinger

Surprising winner. But God damn what a fucking match.

I don't think I've eve seen a match wrestled at that pace so well.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That was probably the most impressed I've ever been by Aleister in a match.


----------



## Jedah

Good to see the all star men's division putting this show back on the right track. Awesome storytelling there. Was Black saying "I feel sorry for you" at the end?

Looks like we're going to get a Black/Ciampa rematch in Phoenix. :mark


----------



## Crasp

What's up with Johnny giving every motherfucker their best match in NXT?


----------



## Blissfit85

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> That was probably the most impressed I've ever been by Aleister in a match.


Same


----------



## AngryConsumer

FIVE FN STARS


----------



## Mordecay

What a visual :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Crasp said:


> What's up with Johnny giving every motherfucker their best match in NXT?


Answer is obvious...Johnny's the man!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

ADAM COLE BAYBAY ! THE GOAT !


----------



## CoverD

What a freaking night and day difference between these last two matches:



NXT Women's Title - Rushed, oddly paced, clusterfuck of a match (especially the ending)


Blood Feud - Well paced, told a story, and was a fluid gelling of two phenomenal artists of their craft


----------



## Switchblade Club

Great show so far


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ciampa is gonna have to bring his working boots to carry the green Dream.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Crasp said:


> What's up with Johnny giving every motherfucker their best match in NXT?


Johnny Takeover strikes again.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

This is gonna be Dream's proving ground so to speak as to whether he's ready for the main NXT Title scene. He's had a great Takeover match with Black and flop of matches with EC3 & Ohno. Best of luck to him.


----------



## Prayer Police

boo! the title match isn't last?


----------



## Crasp

Bryan Jericho said:


> Answer is obvious...Johnny's the man!


The star-rating inflating. MVP of NXT, and the _true_ Big Match John?


----------



## Mango13

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ADAM COLE BAYBAY ! THE GOAT !












Still probably one of the sickest super kicks i've seen lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Had to step away before the Kairi/Shayna match so had to catch up on that one.

I thought they had another really good match. Everything flowed. Kairi came out like a house on fire, Shayna scores a cheap win, Shayna dominates, Kairi responds back by taking out all 3 girls, scores the 2nd fall.

I thought everything in the 3rd fall was really good and a great way to showcase Kai and debut Io. But I also have to ask, if Kairi wasn't going to win, why showcase them here. Because it kind of diminishes the moment of Io to have Shayna get another rollup win.

That aside, it was still another really good match in their series.



Also, good luck on Dream and Ciampa having to follow that.


----------



## Jman55

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> This is gonna be Dream's proving ground so to speak as to whether he's ready for the main NXT Title scene. He's had a great Takeover match with Black and flop of matches with EC3 & Ohno. Best of luck to him.


Yeah Dream is capable of holding his own but he still has a lot to learn but he's proven he's easily capable of learning at his young age.

Future star but in his case the keyword is future this is his chance to change that fact.


----------



## CoverD

I feel bad for Ciampa and Dream...having to go on after such an amazing match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Hollywood Velveteen :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Let's go Dream :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Hollywood Dream lol


----------



## HiddenViolence

Velveteen dream 4 lyf!


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Dream dressing in NWO COLORS!!! :mark :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

Crasp said:


> The star-rating inflating. MVP of NXT, and the _true_ Big Match John?


Nah, ya see Cena is "Big Match JAWN". Johnny is "Big Match John". Totally different.


----------



## Mordecay

:lmao


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Easily Dream's best gear, even better than the "Call me up, Vince" outfit.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

Dream, I fucking love you


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Gotta let this sink in before I decide if this is better than Zayn/Nak or Almas/Gargano. I mean it got more time than the others. I'm just not a huge Black fan.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Velveteen Dream will be Tyler Breeze on the main roster. IF he ever gets called up that is.


----------



## RKing85

C'mon Ciampa, win this in less time than it took Riddle to beat Ohno to start off the night.

Seriously though, I'm picking Ciampa to retain here.


----------



## Crasp

Switchblade Club said:


> Great show so far


Yeah so long as you tuned in 35 mins late.


----------



## TD Stinger

Motherfucking Dream doing the Hollywood Hogan Cosplay.

I don't think it will happen, but imagine if Dream shockingly won the title and then defended it against Black.


----------



## ellthom

Ciampa looks like such a boss


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa.

:mark:


----------



## MC

Black vs Gargano was awesome (seems like the theme of the night :hmm: ) 

Ciampa/Dream looks meh.


----------



## DammitChrist

Wait, that's Hollywood Hogan!! I haven't seen Hogan appear on an NXT ppv since he wrestled Ricochet 5 months ago :CENA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa.

:lmao


----------



## Pizzamorg

Has Dream gone Super Saiyan?


----------



## RKing85

lol. Ciampa freaks out when Dream goes to get the belt, then fumble drops it onto the announced table. Whoops.


----------



## ellthom

Story of the match: Velveteen's headband lol


----------



## Alright_Mate

NXT just makes wrestling fun.

This match probably won't match Gargano vs Black but what another incredibly fun start.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This match was going to be bad anyway, but it looks way worse after the match Gargano/Black had.


----------



## Mox Girl

Mauro just made a fuckin' K-pop reference :lmao


----------



## Mango13

Dream dead


----------



## MrJT

How long has Dream been wrestling?

He's got it down in terms of selling and working the crowd.


----------



## Crasp

Enjoying this. Clearly wouldn't follow the last match, but it's a totally different bag, and I'm liking it.


----------



## ellthom

It;s like they knew this match wasnt going to follow the Gargano/Black one so they thought 'let's have some fun instead' and this match fits that perfectly.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Black gargano was gold!! Dream though is pure entertainment!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

OMG, that spit was fucking gross as hell.


----------



## Illogical

THE TIDE IS HIGH BUT I'M HOLDIN ON said:


> Mauro just made a fuckin' K-pop reference :lmao


:ghost:ghost:ghost


----------



## Prayer Police

hahah, eewww


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dream's gear is so sick tonight.


----------



## ellthom

HAHAHA YES!!! :lmao


----------



## The Capo

Crazy to think a leg drop used to be a finisher.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I don't take Dream seriously with this main event title match but damn it is entertaining :lol a fine match.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Hulk ain't down with kickin out the legdrop though :maury


----------



## Alright_Mate

Dream is so good to watch.


----------



## sailord




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dear lord, he almost ripped Ciampa's leg out of his socket legit. Yikes.


----------



## TD Stinger

While it can't follow the match before it, I love that this match has such a different vibe going for it and it's making it very entertaining in it's own right.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

If Dream wins the title, I demand that they give him a purple strap!!


----------



## RKing85

who's bleeding?


----------



## MrJT

Another great storytelling match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This has gotten good.

:mark:


----------



## ellthom

ref spotting a tight pull, that doesnt happen often


----------



## Prayer Police

give that ref a raise!


----------



## TD Stinger

LOL. A ref finally caught someone holding the tights.

The GOAT ref.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

How did the ref even count that? He saw the belt there.


----------



## Mango13

Ciampas boot fell off lmfao


----------



## Trophies

Lace that boot up Ciampa!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Yo, this has turned into a really good match !!!


----------



## Crasp

Ciampa lost his boot. :'(


----------



## Mox Girl

This ref is hilarious :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

This match is bonkers!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa's boot.

:lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

Another great match


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Should not be taking Ciampa this long against Dream.


----------



## Prayer Police

is something wrong with Ciampa's right foot?


----------



## Mox Girl

Ciampa and Dean Ambrose could be kindred spirits, they both like to pull up the ring mats to inflict more damage :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Someone in the crowd stole Ciampa's boot.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Not Lying

Great match!


----------



## RKing85

memo to the guys doing the momma mia chant.....yeah, don't do that. doesn't work.


----------



## Mango13

LMAO he threw something at Mauro :sodone


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

RKing85 said:


> memo to the guys doing the momma mia chant.....yeah, don't do that. doesn't work.


Absolutely hate it


----------



## Prayer Police

"holy bleep" lol


----------



## Crasp

Showstopper said:


> How did the ref even count that? He saw the belt there.


Lance Storm explained a similar situation a few weeks back.

Dream wasn't the one to introduce the object to the ring, niether did he directly use it as a waepon.


----------



## Trophies

Does Ciampa not like the Mama Mia chants? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DDT onto the steel.

:mark:

CIAMPA WINS.

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

THere's no way you kick outta that lol


----------



## RKing85

that was great. 

Never for a second in the buildup or in the match did I think Dream was actually going to win however.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That ended up being great.


----------



## ellthom

what a fucking match


----------



## Mango13

Great match


----------



## AngryConsumer

Yo! That match was pretty dope.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Wow that was actually… incredible??? 

Main Event Ciampa getting the best match of Dream’s career out of him. Dream seems to come on leaps and bounds from each TakeOver to the next — even while wrestling with his ass literally hanging out. What a view people must have got during that small package. Those near falls man, the drama, the crowd were eating out of their hands. Dream rode through Ciampa’s best and kept coming, Dream basically had Ciampa beat but the ref just didn’t see the tap and Ciampa basically had to turn Dream’s momentum against him just to beat him. I wonder what that means going forward. 

Also interesting they’ve got Dream to use Hogan inspired gear and moves. It is like the wrestling equivalent of the guy who says, “I’m not racist, I have a black friend!” only it is WWE trying to protect Hogan, despite him being a shitty human being that doesn’t belong in WWE in 2018 and hasn’t belonged in WWE for a long time. Regardless of any historic importance.


----------



## Mordecay

Honestly, better than I expected, but a little too much kickouts


----------



## Jman55

fucking hell it had no chance of living upto the last match but that was a fun and later on genuinely great match this is why NXT is so fucking good :mark :mark :mark


----------



## Ace

Awesome match, even though some of those kickouts were a bit much.

**** 1/2


----------



## DGenerationMC

My Sunday is officially clear. Got nothing going on tomorrow.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Few too many finisher kick outs for my liking but great action and drama.

:applause


----------



## Mox Girl

That match picked up a hell of a lot in the second half.


----------



## Buhalovski

Who said Ciampa lost his momentum as one of the best heels in the game?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Ciampa wrestled like the last 5 mins of that without a boot, too. What a guy.

:trips8


----------



## Bryan Jericho

That match was too long. Dream isnt on Ciampa level (And Im not a big Ciampa fan) so having him struggle that much against him makes Ciampa look bad as champion.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Not a fan of that finish, but a damn fine match none the less.


----------



## sailord

Likied that match also. Fun show so far


----------



## TD Stinger

Fuck what a match.

I thought Dream was winning after that Purple Rain Maker. An amazing false finish. And Dream's spill afterwards was brutal.


----------



## Crasp

Didn't have the story that he had with his Black match, but I'd still comfortably say that this is now Dream's best match.


----------



## DammitChrist

What a fucking match, and Tommaso Ciampa RETAINED :banderas


----------



## Prayer Police

he's still on top of Dream? lol


----------



## Trophies

Wake up Dream!


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

They had me. With that Purple Rainmaker, they fucking had me.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Result was never in doubt, was just a matter of how they got there. Dream was no way winning


----------



## Mordecay

This show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

And now it's time for WARGAMES.

:mark:


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Unpopular opinion... Dream vs ciampa > gargano vs black.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Unpopular opinion... Dream vs ciampa > gargano vs black.


I'm not mad at that


----------



## ellthom

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Unpopular opinion... Dream vs ciampa > gargano vs black.


I honestly wouldn't argue that either. I totally see why you would say that, both matches were great for two completely different reasons


----------



## MrJT

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Unpopular opinion... Dream vs ciampa > gargano vs black.


Definitely 2 great fuckin matches!


----------



## Buhalovski

Bryan Jericho said:


> Result was never in doubt, was just a matter of how they got there. Dream was no way winning


They still made a lot of people believe that Dream was winning even though we knew he has no chance.


----------



## Prayer Police

League of Legends, bay bay!!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger

"My job is to die! I am the sacrificial lamb!" :lmao :lol


----------



## DammitChrist

War Games match is fucking NEXT :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jman55

Tsvetoslava said:


> They still made a lot of people believe that Dream was winning even though we knew he has no chance.


Yeah I actually for a split second thought he'd win off the purple rainmaker (of course once Ciampa kicked out reality set back in :lol)


----------



## rickyc

I know we say it every time a Takeover is before a Main Roster PPV, but with the way Survivor Series was booked, and the way this amazing show has gone, good fucking luck topping this tomorrow night.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Unpopular opinion... Dream vs ciampa > gargano vs black.


Prefered Gargano vs Black myself but god dam they were both fantastic that you couldn't be wrong on either choice.


----------



## Ham and Egger

I wonder what crazy spot Ricochet has planned for this match?


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

If Wargames can match the past two matches this may be the best takeover ever! I’m 35 years old, I feel like a 10 year old kid watching this!!!


----------



## Empress

What a damn show. I've been invested since the first bell rang. Velveteen Dream is the cherry on an incredible PPV.


----------



## SavoySuit

Ricochet's great, except he has no charisma.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> If Wargames can match the past two matches this may be the best takeover ever! I’m 35 years old, I feel like a 10 year old kid watching this!!!


Yep. I hope WarGames matches the Gargano/Black and Ciampa/Dream matches. Would be a hell of an overall event if it did.


----------



## Crasp

Feels like Wargames won't be able to out-do the previous two matches. I imagine it'll generally be a bunch of storyless chaos, albeit fun chaos.

Although, with the change back to a more classic format with gradual introductions, that opens a lot more options for telling stories and having more focused portions, so it absoultly has a chance. 

Kyle O'Rielly's in the match, afterall


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Im hoping for an amazing War Games, because for me its been a one match TakeOver so Far. Gargano/Black. Nothing else.


----------



## Ace

Haven't been following NXT weekly but holy shit this promo makes me wish I did.

UE are awesome :mark :mark


----------



## rickyc

Ham and Egger said:


> "My job is to die! I am the sacrificial lamb!" :lmao :lol


dude, i laugh-cried during this whole rant


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

LET'S DO THIS.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Let's close it out :mark:


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Ring Announcer is terrible


----------



## Crasp

Can we start with Kyle & Dunn KTHX


----------



## Mango13




----------



## RKing85

The heels have the advantage. Something so simple and yet something TNA could never figure out.


----------



## Broski_woowoowoo

Velveteen Dream's time is coming. He's not a kid anymore. Getting some of the loudest pops, having his name chanted multiple times during his matches, FANTASTIC character work, and is brilliant in the ring. HE'S DOING ALL THIS WITH A GIMMICK THAT WASN'T SUPPOSED TO GET OVER!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Cole starting of course. Smart move


----------



## AngryConsumer

*ADAM COLE BAY BAY!!!!!!* :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Jman55

Mango13 said:


>


Best member of the Era (sorry Marky :lol)


----------



## Ham and Egger

I would mark for four tag between War Raiders, AOP, Bludgeon Brothers and Sanity! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

DUNNE.

:mark:


----------



## Crasp

If I know I'm not going to be in the match till towards the end then fuck it I'm bringing my Switch into the shark cage with me.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Mainboy

Shame Undisputed Era will be ruined in the main roster scene.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Eating a SNACK and watching Wargames.

:banderas


----------



## Alright_Mate

Cole & Ricochet opening.

Suddenly I have an erection.


----------



## Mox Girl

I love Ricochet's music :mark:


----------



## Mango13

Ricochet's theme is fire.


----------



## Buhalovski

Only few people from this card can succeed in the MR but damn, all of them are looking like a fucking stars here... you dont even need pyro and fancy entrances 0


----------



## Mordecay

The war paint reminds me when the War Raiders where in NJPW and they did those multimen tags as part of Taguchi Japan and the rest of the team also used the war paint


----------



## RKing85

like Black/Gargano, I have VERY high expectations for this match.

Going with Raiders/Ricochet/Dunne because Undisputed won it last year.


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

I said when this match was announced that I wanted:

1. TUE to wear new, matching tights and

2. Dunne/Ricochet/War Raiders to ALL wear the warpaint

and they FUCKING DID!!!!!!


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Wish they had the roof on like the original War Games


----------



## Crasp

Makes zero sense for the face to wait.


----------



## RKing85

Ricochet is so fucking smooth in the air


----------



## The Capo

I know I’m in the minority but UE does absolutely nothing for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyc

This place got quiet all of a sudden. We all be hooked on this event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What the hell with that sound. :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL his AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH everytime he ran :lol


----------



## Mango13

That shooting star press :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

I love that the bug men are super agile these days.


----------



## Crasp

The Capo said:


> I know I’m in the minority but UE does absolutely nothing for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Cole though I havn't enjoyed him a whole lot in NXT, and I totally love Kyle O'Rielly.

But yeah, the faction itself doesn't really move me.



Ham and Egger said:


> I love that the bug men are super agile these days.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Roddy :bow


----------



## Ace

Undisputed Era > The Shield and The Elite


----------



## Prayer Police

The Messiah! :drose


----------



## Ace

This match is insane.

Hasn't even officially started and is in 5* territory :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Rowe.

:bjpenn


----------



## Trophies

Power up! :mark


----------



## Ham and Egger

The Raiders shoving Dunne out the way to leave made me laugh way too hard!


----------



## Ace

It's night and day between matches in NXT and the main roster.


----------



## Mango13

I hope War Games stays exclusive to NXT. The main roster would absolutely ruin it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Here comes the fuckery.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Undisputed Era are ok, again not as dominate as they should be. The build has been slow, once more layers of the faction flesh out I think they will be so so much better. 

Once Cole begins his championship reign. 

Or someone is turned in the group ( Kyle O’rielly) 

They don’t feel as menacing or as big as they should


----------



## Ace

Bobby Fish the madman :lmao


----------



## Trophies

Who did Dunne piss off? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

Protecting Dunne since his recent injury?


----------



## RiverFenix

Does does Dunne just refuse to enter? If he's injured a great way to sell his character is to just leave the shark cage when it's time and just walk to the back after how Hanson and Rowe have treated him. Then you can have ECIII or whoever come from the back when Regal is looking for volunteers.


----------



## Buhalovski

What a smart way to hide his injury. Props to everyone who booked that.


----------



## rickyc

this is just fucking brilliant


----------



## Prayer Police

UA chairs, lol


----------



## Ace

UE branded chairs :mark


----------



## RKing85

such simple fucking story telling and it is beautiful.


----------



## Prayer Police

someone just get bolt cutters!


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Bravo... NXT!!!! NXT!!! NXT!!!


----------



## Mango13

So if Dunne is locked inside his shark cage how can the match officially start? everyone needs to enter before you can end the match lol.


----------



## Trophies

"My key doesn't work on this one!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

What the hell is going on?

:lmao


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

For the first time since Stacey Keibler, professional wrestling has given me a boner!


----------



## Crasp

lol it took them till now to realise the other key doesnt work on both locks?

So, after _seeing_ Fish lock it and throw away the key, they did _nothing_ until that moment?

lol


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL the refs used their heads and actually got bolt cutters :lol


----------



## Trophies

Somebody about to get fucked up.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Crasp said:


> lol it took them till now to realise the other key doesnt work on both locks?
> 
> So, after _seeing_ Fish lock it and throw away the key, they did _nothing_ until that moment?
> 
> lol


I love wrestling fans that completely ignore the fake super unrealistic wrestling moves, but questions the locked cage!! Consistency people, if you find that unbelievable you should stop watching wrestling.


----------



## Crasp

Hi I'm Pete Dunn & today I will be playing the part of D-Von Dudley.


----------



## Mox Girl

Aw man, watching this is making me sad that we'll never get The Shield in Wargames. They would have been so perfect for it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Camera man missed a big spot. Smooth move, ass-lick.


----------



## Mango13

Kyle almost hit himself in the head with the chair again lmfao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KOR has been getting destroyed tonight, Jesus.

:lmao


----------



## Crasp

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I love wrestling fans that completely ignore the fake super unrealistic wrestling moves, but questions the locked cage!! Consistency people, if you find that unbelievable you should stop watching wrestling.


It's the Superman's glasses paradox, my man.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Dunne on fire.

:mark:


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

It's the Superman's glasses paradox, my man.[/QUOTE]

Clark is that you??


----------



## Trophies

Dunne going crazy.


----------



## RKing85

will somebody please tell me how in wrestling kayfabe the chain being wrapped around the foot would make the submission hurt more?

It's like a submission move being applied on top of a table.


----------



## Prayer Police

I thought Ricochet would do a cooler spot there.


----------



## Crasp

RKing85 said:


> will somebody please tell me how in wrestling kayfabe the chain being wrapped around the foot would make the submission hurt more?
> 
> It's like a submission move being applied on top of a table.


Because it's made of metal, and ordinary hands are made of meat, obviously!


----------



## Mango13

I liked that camera angle over the top of the cage.


----------



## Crasp

Prayer Police said:


> I thought Ricochet would do a cooler spot there.


Yeah I was thinking he'd climb the cage to get to the other ring and jump or something invloving running up a table against the ropes or W/E.


----------



## Mango13

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

KOR has gotten the absolute shit kicked out of him tonight.


----------



## Crasp

Ref moving the table remnants so the crowd could see =D


----------



## Alright_Mate

The kind of spots we've seen many times before, this match is slowly losing it's mojo.


----------



## Mango13

Here comes the crazy spot.


----------



## SavoySuit

ok calm down, it's not really that genius of a move...


----------



## RKing85

tower of doom spots will never not look awesome to me. Even if they are pretty straight forward


----------



## Mango13

:mark:


----------



## Trophies

Everybody just latching on. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police

hahahahah


----------



## RKing85

jesus. Ricochet overshot on the double back. Barely touched anybody.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

WOW.

:mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

You wanted your spot... Ricochet just f*cking delivered! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Reverse 630 from the top of the cage :sodone


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

SavoySuit said:


> ok calm down, it's not really that genius of a move...


Would have been a better move, if dunne was hurt and ec3 came to the rescue. Would have been great story telling. I am happy I didn’t have to watch ec3 and got the bruiser weight but it would have been good story telling


----------



## SavoySuit

A little too choreographed...


----------



## Mox Girl

MAMA F'N MIA :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger

Double moonsault!!!


----------



## ellthom

I love this match only because it's so silly it's awesome :lmao


----------



## SavoySuit

Ricochet didn't touch at least half the people in that group...


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL at them all mouthing off at each other :lol


----------



## RKing85

Hanson taking a giant shit all over the 205 Live division. haha.


----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## RKing85

Outstanding War Games. Maybe could have been tighten up a little bit and cut down 5-6 minutes, but that is nitpicking.

Outstanding use of my time on a Saturday night. 3 excellent matches.


----------



## Trophies

Damn. Cole got killed. :lol


----------



## Mango13

What a match :mark: No way Survivor Series touches this show.


----------



## Ace

FUCKING INCREDIBLE MATCH.

5 *****


----------



## Whoanma

:mark :mark :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger

That fucker just did a Double Rotation Moonsault from the top of the cage.


----------



## sailord

Really enjoyed that match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Good match.


----------



## Mox Girl

Hanson is very impressive for such a big guy. Wow!

What a fun match that was.


----------



## DammitChrist

What an incredible match :clap :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Jman55

my 3rd favourite match but on this card that's a fucking compliment absolute quality :mark :mark


----------



## Crasp

Very silly but very fun match. Was almost a parody of wrestling at times.


----------



## AngryConsumer

It's becoming repetitive... 

But TakeOver delivers again and again! :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Maybe unpopular, but I wasn't a big fan of that match, and, after this being my 2nd War Games match, I think I juist don't like the stipulation, it just drags so much


----------



## Whoanma

That ending sequence with the double pin was glorious. :sodone


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good match, lost it's spark in parts though.

3rd best match of the night - ****1/4


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

And Wargames ends with Pete Motherfucking Dunne’s music playing!!!!!!! 

Love it.


----------



## Pizzamorg

I feel like the more traditional War Games rules made this match less fun than last year’s version (this version is like an elimination match in reverse so it has none of the drama) but everyone still got a moment to shine with the match making full use of the various histories between the men in this match, there were some fun spots (especially toward the end when it was just chaos) and the match was well told so I still certainly enjoyed it.

Kinda surprised by the winners given that Undisputed had the advantage and are the more cohesive unit but it makes sense in the sense that Dunne and Ricochet are their two mid card Champions and they are clearly gearing up War Raiders as the next NXT Tag Champs so basically no one in their team could afford to take the pin. Plus UE won last year.


----------



## Mox Girl

How was the UE's 1 win an undefeated streak in Wargames? :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club

Good match, thats what you want from these type of gimmick matches...pure fun.

Match rankings:

1. Gargano/Black
2. War Games
3. Dream/Ciampa


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

Solid match, clearly 3rd best on the card. Overall good night


----------



## looper007

AngryConsumer said:


> It's becoming repetitive...
> 
> But TakeOver delivers again and again! :mark:


Shows if you keep shows lean and mean, and let talent go out there and not be bogged on storylines and screwy finishes. WWE can put on shows that rival NEW Japan. NXT is the number 1 brand in WWE right now.


----------



## Pizzamorg

Overall I'd give NXT TakeOver WarGames II a four. It had two five star matches for me on the card in Black/Gargano and Dream/Ciampa but the show was dragged down by that insulting Ohno squash, how rushed the Sane/Baszler match felt and the fact that the WarGames match while still very good, wasn't as good as last year's for me.


----------



## Crasp

Bro vs Ohno - N/A
Kairi vs Shayna - **
Black vs Gargano - *****
Ciampa vs Dream - ****1/4
WarGames - ***3/4


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Black/Gargano - **** 1/2 (MOTN)

WarGames - **** 1/2 

Dream/Ciampa - **** 1/4

Sane/Bazsler - *** 1/2


----------



## Prayer Police




----------



## ellthom

Great PPV top matches for me

1. Gargano/Black
2. Dream/Ciampa
3. War Games


----------



## rickyc

Insta thoughts:

Sane vs Bayzler was exactly what it needed to be. Enjoyed the interference on all sides, and loved the counter finish. 3 1/2 stars
Black vs Gargano was amazing, plain and simple. The action, the storytelling, the emotion, the ending. loved it all. 5 stars
Dream vs Ciampa was incredible as well. Dream has come a long way in such a short time. His selling, to me, is on par with some of the best sellers ever (HBK). They had me with that elbow drop too. I so thought he won there. Ciampa is such a great villian. 4 3/4 stars
Wargames was what I thought it would be: fun, carnage, great spots, entertaining as all hell. 4 1/2 stars.

Good fucking luck tomorrow night Main Roster. This was one of the best Takeovers ever.


----------



## Jedah

Black vs. Gargano was the best match, slightly eking out Ciampa vs. Dream. Ciampa's selling toward the end was a bit off.



Mordecay said:


> Maybe unpopular, but I wasn't a big fan of that match, and, after this being my 2nd War Games match, I think I juist don't like the stipulation, it just drags so much


Agreed. They need to cut down on the beginning. Send in the guys two at a time after two intervals of three minutes. If it kept to that pace it would have been much better. It was a fun as hell sprint at the end but it dragged until everyone got in.

On the whole, this was another good TakeOver, but it really was a microcrosm of NXT at the moment. The men's division is totally stacked but with the state of the women's division it's like leaving a pile of shit in the middle of Versailles. It's criminal to see how much talent is being and will continue to be wasted because God forbid if Ronda's tag-alongs don't benefit from nepotism. The way they treated Io tonight tells you all you need to know about how bad this division is right now. It's arguably the worst in all of WWE right now.

I thought this could be the best show of the year, beating New Orleans, but it fell short. The women's match was arguably the worst in TakeOver history and the War Games match dragged, and as a car wreck it didn't reach the level of the ladder match.


----------



## Whoanma




----------



## Jman55

Alright time to go through the card.

Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno - Why did this happen? They are both great enough to have a possible match of the year candidate although the absolute destruction does probably do more for Riddle in the long run admittedly in terms of making him look amazing. 

Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler - eh the actual wrestling wasn't bad but the rushed structure and the fuckery really dragged this one down a match I definitely expected a lot more from and is definitely in my opinion the worst I've seen from these 2 especially considering they had damn good matches in their last 2 encounters. **

Johnny Gargano vs Aleister Black - Wow just wow what a match. Greatly told story with Johnny trying to show he didn't fear Aleister even going so far as to try and outstrike him and actually getting somewhere with that and I'll admit Johnny surprised me with how well he played the slimy heel. Aleister's comeback was of course badass and there were moments where it could have gone either way. Johnny's slip to the darkside shown even further when he started emulating the time he was actually teaming with Ciampa and of course when he tried to trick Black into thinking he'd seen the light again (probably my favourite moment of the entire match when he pretended to want to take the black mass as a mercy move and rolled him up) just absolutely amazing match not quite my favourite of the year but match of the night for sure. ****3/4

Velveteen Dream vs Tomasso Ciampa - this I'll probably call surprise of the night I was expecting something pretty good but what I got was even better. Velveteen Dream of course showing how he has the showmanship side of pro wrestling down to a science at this point (once he finally gains that pure in-ring ability he will be a full package talent) and also him and Tomasso though it was slightly more light hearted in nature still had a good story to their match and it did what a wrestling match is supposed to. Build and build to bigger and bigger heights before it inevitably reaches the crescendo and boy did this. If I had to nitpick though there were definitely a couple too many kickouts although the best false finish was definitely the DVD on the concrete into the purple rainmaker I legitimately thought for a second Dream would win it right there. Still although it didn't quite match the one before this was still an excellent match to watch. ****

Wargames - I didn't like this as much as I hoped I would. Don't get me wrong it was still fantastic Ricochet with one of the greatest spots I've seen if you discount his accuracy, Hanson being as scarily athletic as ever, Undisputed Era working great as a team and very entertaining, Pete Dunne in particular looking like a star with this match I feel, he fought through an injury and ended up helping his team to victory the most. It was still a great match for sure but I was just hoping for a bit more out of it. Still it was great and on this card being my 3rd favourite match of the night isn't an insult whatsoever. ***3/4


----------



## Alexander_G

All these guys need to learn a bit more realistic selling and less getting up for high spot every 5 seconds. I get tired of seeing the same ridiculous stunts and I'm not going to continue to excuse it.

Show was okay, but too short and a weak opening. Last year's War Games was better.

3 out of 5.


----------



## Ucok

Great battle at WARGAMES especially how the whole contestants using the property so well


----------



## MC

*Matt Riddle vs Kassius Ohno: SQUASH*
_Um, not what I expected but it was a nice finish. _

*WWE NXT Women's Title Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match - Shayna Baszler (c) vs. Kairi Sane:*
_What a match. Almost sprint like but with 3 falls, I loved it. Baszler and the 4HW getting loads of boos for the interference. Baszler’s neck attacks at the beginning was a treat. Sadly they didn’t follow up on that in the next falls but the falls were still good. I can see people not liking the interference but that’s the point. You’re supposed to hate the interference. A heel gets hate. Good job IMO. ***3/4_

*Aleister Black vs. Johnny Gargano:*
_Good match on paper and that’s what we got. This was really good. Gargano had his best match in a good long while. Going all the way back to January in the Almas match. Black’s striking was fantastic, Gargano’s wrestling as a heel is much improved over him wrestling as a face. Some bits had me worried such as the drama bits, they are bit comical, and the selling was meh (being generous here), but this was a very good match overall. ***1/4 _

*WWE NXT Title Match - Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Velveteen Dream:*
_I did not give two damns about this match, I was not invested and they did a pretty poor job of getting me invested for most of the match. It was really dull but by got me by the end with them going bat shit crazy (lol) and taking some nasty bumps. Again, Ciampa’s selling was bad, in particular the concrete spot. Credit to Dream, he looked like a star by the end. *** _

*War Games Match - Pete Dunne, Ricochet & War Raiders (Hanson & Rowe) vs. The Undisputed ERA (Adam Cole, Bobby Fish, Kyle O'Reilly & Roderick Strong):*
_Oh wow. This is the definition of a match of two halves IMO. Everything from the entrances to the double submission spot w/ Dunne, KOR and Strong was tremendous. Everything was well paced, the big spots were compelling and well done. BUT the match kept going on and going on and going on and I lost interest in the match. It just became boring to me and that stare off spot. I imagine on another day I would’ve liked it but man, WTF was that. KOR was fantastic in this match, he was the star throughout, even when the match went past it’s peak. ***1/4 _


7/10 Show


----------



## Alright_Mate

Bloody hell, where do I start on that :sodone

I need some paracetamol for starters, that Takeover has given me a headache in a good way.

The opening probably got a lot excited including myself; however in the end it was a massive let down that they might as well not have bothered with.

Baszler vs Sane - No comment :lol I don't want someone calling me a cunt for a controversial opinion, I'll give a rating though - ***1/4

Black vs Gargano - MOTN. This was everything I was hoping for, what a match from start to finish. I was interested to see how Gargano would fare in this match after turning bad; we've seen him create excellent storytelling as a face, tonight he also created excellent storytelling as a heel, tonight Gargano proved that he is the best storyteller in Wrestling today in my opinion. As soon as the bell rang they went at it, the pacing throughout was incredible, two excellent performers just producing magic, great action, great storytelling. I'd have Gargano vs Almas and two Gargano vs Ciampa matches above this though, I'd rank it 4th on my list for NXT MOTY - *****

Ciampa vs Dream - The match that made Velveteen Dream a true star. Yet again from the get go this match was incredibly fun, cool spots, good storytelling, good character work as they mocked each other. Velveteen Dream has had some excellent performances but this was by far his best, he wrestled a great match, the guy just gets it, everything he does from wrestling ability, to storytelling to his mannerisms is just so enjoyable to watch. Ciampa yet again proved that he's one if not the best heel in the business. The only downside for me was the kickouts, slightly too many for my liking but from a drama point of view it was excellent stuff - ****1/2

War Games - Some people won't agree but to some extent I have to agree with Mordecay. I find the War Games concept overrated. It was a good match, before it got to 4 vs 4 I thought there was some excellent storytelling shown between the two teams. When it got to 4 vs 4 though yet again it just turns into a glorified spotfest, some spots deliver, some spots come off as average looking and it was the case here. I thought the match was slightly better than last years though, purely because Ricochet, Dunne and War Raiders are far better than Sanity. It was good but it did lose it's spark in parts. I just don't think the War Games concept is needed every year, if they continue with it, it will just become stale. Match rating - ****

A disappointing start unsurprisingly turned into greatness, definitely one of my favourite Takeovers.

Overall rating - 9/10.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sane/Shayna **

Gargano/Black *****

Ciampa/Dream ****1/2

WarGames ****1/4


----------



## HorsemenTerritory1

As a longtime WCW fan, I’m just going to have to accept that Wargames is just going to be a chair-table-trashcan-kendostick-fest these days. Essentially a hardcore match in a cage instead of the bloody, raw, gangfight it used to be in the glory years.

That being said, this year was a major improvement over last year’s, mostly because of the upgraded level of talent and the 4-on-4, alternating entry rules.

Being such a Pete Dunne fan, I was thrilled at how he was portrayed as such a star at the conclusion of the match. And he did it with a real-life injury.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Here come all the ratings ???

Let me give a crack at this (I swore I would never do this)

Riddle vs Ohno - I’ll give this a Ohno, what a waste of potentially a great match!

Shayna vs Sane - 3 ? ? ? out of five. I was happy to see some NXT uk presence with Dakota and Io making an appearance. My 7 year old reacted to her moonsault like she was a super hero it was awesome for me.

Gargano vs Black - Ten, ten, ten, like seeing my first set of breasts. She was my second cousin, I don’t care what my friends tell you!!!

Dream vs Ciampa - im lost for words!! I had lower expectation especially after following Gargano and Black. From dreams entrance on I was glued to the ?. This is getting 10 ? out of 9

Wargames - I mean it had a tough act to follow and was fun but lagged at some points. I soured on the ricochet spot yes would have been cool if he connected but he didn’t, you don’t get full points for a missed spot! This is getting four bastion booger’s out of five kamala’s.

I loved the card!! 

Saturday night well spent!!


----------



## Dibil13

Super fun show from top to bottom. I felt Kairi/Shayna was a bit too short, though. I'm also not a fan of Shayna's shift from genuinely menacing villain to just another chickenshit who can't win without help. The idea of all her matches being filled with interference isn't appealing. It's too much like the main roster.


----------



## Jedah

That's really the funniest thing about all of this, and not the good kind of funny.

They buried Shayna too. That's the second time she needed her friends to help her win. Yeah, some "badass." She's basically just sticking around as a zombie sucking the brains out of the entire division while she herself is slowly corroding. Her booking is so beyond bizarre. It's obvious that this entire thing is based on nepotism and nothing but. 

As I said, the women's division is basically the steaming pile of shit in the middle of Versailles right now. Who knows how much longer it's going to be until it's cleaned out?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

Shayna vs Kairi Sane: **

Gargano/Black: ****1/2

Ciampa/Dream: ****

Wargames: ****1/2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> Here come all the ratings ???
> 
> Let me give a crack at this (I swore I would never do this)
> 
> Riddle vs Ohno - I’ll give this a Ohno, what a waste of potentially a great match!
> 
> Shayna vs Sane - 3 ? ? ? out of five. I was happy to see some NXT uk presence with Dakota and Io making an appearance. My 7 year old reacted to her moonsault like she was a super hero it was awesome for me.
> 
> Gargano vs Black - Ten, ten, ten, like seeing my first set of breasts. She was my second cousin, I don’t care what my friends tell you!!!
> 
> Dream vs Ciampa - im lost for words!! I had lower expectation especially after following Gargano and Black. From dreams entrance on I was glued to the ?. This is getting 10 ? out of 9
> 
> Wargames - I mean it had a tough act to follow and was fun but lagged at some points. I soured on the ricochet spot yes would have been cool if he connected but he didn’t, you don’t get full points for a missed spot! This is getting four bastion booger’s out of five kamala’s.
> 
> I loved the card!!
> 
> Saturday night well spent!!


Yeah, I thought last year's Wargames match was actually better and more fun. This one dragged at points for me. Think the match was over 47 mins. Alittle too long if you ask me. Still a good match, though. But I enjoyed Gargano/Black and Ciampa/Dream more.


----------



## Jedah

They really need to have two guys come out at three minute intervals each if they're going to keep this format.

5 minutes for one guy and then 3 minutes for each and every individual before the match even begins is just a recipe for burnout.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

Wargames format is fine, the fact that most spots have been done and no blood allowed anymore it’s just a match that just is gonna wear and become less spectacular and less spectacular every year! Also if it’s an annual event the storylines or how they get to Wargames is going to be predictable and feel forced!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1064022334753845249
:banderas


----------



## Leather Rebel

I'm just watching and all I can say right now is Black fucking sucks and him defeating Gargano was the worst call to me. God, I hate that overrated fucking douche.

Sorry, I can understand he have fans, but I fucking hate him.


----------



## #BestForBusiness

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm just watching and all I can say right now is Black fucking sucks and him defeating Gargano was the worst call to me. God, I hate that overrated fucking douche.
> 
> Sorry, I can understand he have fans, but I fucking hate him.


You're entitled to your opinion, but why? Black and Gargano had amazing chemistry.


----------



## Leather Rebel

#BestForBusiness said:


> You're entitled to your opinion, but why? Black and Gargano had amazing chemistry.


Yeah, the match was great, Black have charisma and look like a million bucks, but to me, he is mid carder at best. I hate his character, his looks (yes, again, like a million bucks, but I hate this viking misterious character) and I don't think he is that good of a ring worker. To me, that match was Gargano, so losing again after a full new heel turn after losing and losing is the wrong call for me. Gargano is superior in almost every way, and I'm bitter of the way they are booking him.

I'M NOT SAYING HE IS BURIED, but this booking is not helping him at all and Black to me is just nothing special and I don't understand all the hype and praises he got. Also, his NXT Championship run was the worst of all time to me.


----------



## Daheelfacetweener

Wasn't the biggest fan of Black heading into tonight even though he has put on some great matches but wow he made me a believer with that performance. He's the real deal,and I don't think he has ever looked better than he did in that match with Gargano.


----------



## chargebeam

I have yet to see a boring Takeover. I love NXT so damn much.


----------



## Alexander_G

One must keep in mind, that Black is really a character geared for the pragmatist kind of fan. He is not a man of justice, but of achievement. His aim is to be the best and conducts matter within his own code to do so. While he may emit some comprehension to Gargano's plight for justice, it is irrelevant ultimately in that he only finds that Gargano stands in his path. Black will eliminate anyone in his personal path up the ziggurat. 

There's not that much mysterious about him, in fact he's very open about what he is. Black tells you every time he gets in the ring he believes he is the best in NXT, without even having to say a word. Ironically, he's doing what Johnny has lost sight of. 

Who is Johnny today? Is he Johnny Wrestling, or Johnny Lost?


----------



## Sincere

I honestly didn't like War Games that much. It was way too long of a match. And ultimately, it was just a chaotic spot fest, which while an impressive spectacle at times, just isn't my cup of tea. There wasn't much of a story being told, just mostly a series of spots and filler. Ricochet's high spot off the top seemed unnecessarily risky to me. I mean, grats, you didn't kill yourself or anyone else, but... I don't need people to be that risky for my entertainment.

Gargano/Black was the MOTN for me. I loved that. 

Dream/Ciampa was really good too.

Sane/Shayna was meh. Should have shaved some time off of War Games and given it to this match, then maybe the finish wouldn't have been so lame.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Leather Rebel said:


> I'm just watching and all I can say right now is Black fucking sucks and him defeating Gargano was the worst call to me. God, I hate that overrated fucking douche.
> 
> Sorry, I can understand he have fans, but I fucking hate him.


Me too. He looks like a walking hot topic emo douche with ugly fucking tats and tiny trunks that dont fit his skinny fat ass.


----------



## HankHill_85

Holy fuck, was that ever a show. Congrats to the NXT locker room on a hell of a night.

Black/Gargano was my favorite of the night, but Ciampa/Dream was a tight second. He's had some impressive outings already, but if there was ever a match that told the top brass "Dream is ready", then that match was it.

War Games was fun chaos, exactly as expected, but I actually hope it doesn't return for a good long while. It shouldn't become this expected gimmick like Hell in a Cell is on the main roster because it gets diluted just like, well, Hell in a Cell on the main roster. Wherever next year's Survivor Series is, Takeover should just take the name of the city again. Bring War Games back again when a feud *really* calls for it.

Only letdown was the women's title match because it felt like the standard quick 2/3 Falls match that we see on the main roster. It just didn't *feel* like NXT, you know? It had a couple neat moments but ultimately it was just kinda there. Truth is, Bazler is just very limited in the ring and can't do a long match.


----------



## zrc

Thought Kairi might have one because of Shayna's foot. So its probably not as fucked as reported.

Wargames was awesome as expected. I don't care for dives off the cage though. Elix Skipper was doing shit like that 15 years ago in TNA.

Don't much care for Dream, Black, Ciampa or Gargano anymore.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Ohno/Riddle was just like 3 seconds so whatevs. 

Kairi/Shayna was good, they've definitely had better matches but still solid nonetheless. Dakota & Io coming out to help was nice and I'm thinking it'll lead to a faction war with the two teams. 

Gargano/Black was MOTN for me! So good! There's no reason IMO why Gargano shouldn't be a top guy his whole career, he's got everything from storytelling, to good looks to wrestling to character. He should have a really good career. 

Dream/Ciampa was fantastic! Had me on the edge of my seat especially towards the end! I'm sure that match left all the Dream doubters believing he has a place in the main event scene. 

War Games was amazing, think all the guys were great and especially loved Pete Dunne's hot run once he got out of the cage. Bobby Fish is so funny I can't get over how funny his trash talk is, it's good to have him back hahahaha. Hanson was also really impressive! 

Overall I give Takeover 8/10!!


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Gargano/Black, Ciampa/Dream, and War games were all flawless, five star matches.


----------



## Let's Go Kairi

I almost forgot there were 5 matches with Matt Riddle and Kassius Ohno lol and it was kinda pointless. Still quite entertaining bro!

The Kairi/Shayna match was a good match I felt and it had some quality but the most disappointing to an nxt match ever! Now I know that it's Kairi who makes Shayna look good. So disappointed with the result and those two bitches are always interfering, really glad Kai and Shirai came out though, even if Kairi did still lose (although she actually had one shoulder off the mat), looking forward for Kairi, Io and Dakota to beat the crap out of those 3.

The Black/Gargano was probably the best match of the night for me! Can I just say that Black looks like a character from the tv show Vikings?

Dream vs Ciampa was another amazing match and was second best match of the night. I love Velveteen Dream!

The Wargames match was pretty good as well, the only thing with this match was that it went on for too long and was dragging a bit and near the end I couldn't wait for it to be over. The amount of time spent on this match, some of it could have also been spent on Kairi/Shayna match.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Very entertaining show and every match apart from the oddly worked fuckery sandwich of Kairi Vs Shayna is worth re-watching. Even the Riddle Ohno one just for sheer lulz.

SSeries will have to be very, very good to even get near the level of this show.


----------



## Saitou Hajime

The ending of Ciampa/Dream was bullshit. Ciampa gets hit with two special moves back to back (the first on EXPOSED CONCRETE) and no sells it, while Dream whiffs his finisher on the outside and is done for.


----------



## Piers

I loved the PPV. Every match but Shayna's was great.

Right call to have the Undisputed Era lose and Cole eat the pin


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Bloody loved that 

WarGames was great with all guys shining

Ciampa/Dream was my MOTN - Dream is going to be such a star 

Gargano/Black was great - interested to see where Garganos character goes

Women’s match was good - not a huge fan of either but they put on a decent match 

Riddle/Ohno was a bit strange but assume we get a longer match down the line 

Overall a brilliant show though


----------



## Erik.

Any reason why they keep having Velveteen Dream emulate past guys?


----------



## RiverFenix

Erik. said:


> Any reason why they keep having Velveteen Dream emulate past guys?


Dream is just a weirdo with a temporary muse. I mean basically he started off as a Prince rip-off/homage, but that was too limiting for the very talented performer. Sometimes it's mind games, some times it's performance art expressing himself etc.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Dream is just a weirdo with a temporary muse. I mean basically he started off as a Prince rip-off/homage, but that was too limiting for the very talented performer. Sometimes it's mind games, some times it's performance art expressing himself etc.


That's a shame.

He's ridiculously talented enough to be original and transcending.


----------



## grecefar

only watched the highlights showing the best parts and it was pretty brutal, kinda disappointed in riddle vs ohno but whatever. All the matches were pretty great, only that the one I wanted to win none of them won lol.

first time seeing io shirai but that moonsault was gorgeous.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Dream is going to be the guy for this company for the next 15 years. Holy Christ he's good. That place was ready to orgasm for his title win.


----------



## Jedah

He should be, but sadly, I have no faith with how the main roster will handle him.


----------



## Cooper09

That War Games match felt like it went on for days. No match needs to be THAT long. That being said, Ricochet's 40 turn moonsault off the cage was so freaking amazing.


----------



## Heel To Face

NXT delivers again. Every single match had meaning and just felt special like ppv matches should be. I will say it again is it really a bad thing if some of these guys stay in NXT like Gargano and just keep killing it Takeover after Takeover. They run in the same building besides Mania that the WWE does for there big ppvs. 

Name me 1 guy who was in NXT that is even close to being what he was in NXT. You cant because they get watered down with the 8 t0 10 hours of programming the WWE has to fill week in and week out. NXt is the perfect 1 hour show every week and a nice 2 to 2 1/2 hour ppv. Less is more!


----------



## Stalingrad9

Heel To Face said:


> NXT delivers again. Every single match had meaning and just felt special like ppv matches should be. I will say it again is it really a bad thing if some of these guys stay in NXT like Gargano and just keep killing it Takeover after Takeover. They run in the same building besides Mania that the WWE does for there big ppvs.
> 
> Name me 1 guy who was in NXT that is even close to being what he was in NXT. You cant because they get watered down with the 8 t0 10 hours of programming the WWE has to fill week in and week out. NXt is the perfect 1 hour show every week and a nice 2 to 2 1/2 hour ppv. Less is more!


There are things called TV channels, sponsorships deals, audience variety that doesn't allow them to do the same thing in NxT, so very few are able to transfer their success. When you add the crappy booking, most of them don't stand a chance.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I will say, Adam Cole looked awesome in the final moments of this match. This final sequence was probably better than anything he did in last years WarGames

- Laid Hanson out with a superkick
- Caught Ricochet off a springboard with a superkick
- Reversed the bitter end into a tornado DDT
- Hit a brainbuster over the knee into a last shot

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Not Lying

Shayna/Kairi: Weak. Their best match is still at Evolution, It was so rushed here.

Gargano/Black: Within like 5min I was calling this match 5 stars. Gargano is insanely good. The Gargano/Cien/Black/Ciampa era is the best, so much better than the KO/Balor/Nakamura/Joe/Rood Era, and I'd say even better than the Neville/Tyson/Zayn era. They're all capable of having fantastic ****+ maches with each-other but it's quite clear Gargano is the best at giving them their best matches. 

Ciampa/Dream: I loved how this match went. The pacing was great. It should have happened before Gargano/Black IMO, but it's good, another incredible match.

War Games: It was a great match but I'd be lying if if I said at some points my eyes started closing and I just wanted to sleep. The match went on for too long.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

The Definition of Technician said:


> Shayna/Kairi: Weak. Their best match is still at Evolution, It was so rushed here.
> 
> Gargano/Black: Within like 5min I was calling this match 5 stars. Gargano is insanely good. The Gargano/Cien/Black/Ciampa era is the best, so much better than the KO/Balor/Nakamura/Joe/Rood Era, and I'd say even better than the Neville/Tyson/Zayn era. They're all capable of having fantastic ****+ maches with each-other but it's quite clear Gargano is the best at giving them their best matches.
> 
> *Ciampa/Black*: I loved how this match went. The pacing was great. It should have happened before Gargano/Black IMO, but it's good, another incredible match.
> 
> War Games: It was a great match but I'd be lying if if I said at some points my eyes started closing and I just wanted to sleep. The match went on for too long.


Uh... racist much? Lol


----------



## Not Lying

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Uh... racist much? Lol


:lmao :lmao my bad bud..


----------



## Mear

Jesus, that suplex Adam Cole took from the top of the cage was absolutely insane though, I didn't love it, it was alright but nothing special to me. They were a lot of big spots but it never cliked with me, just felt like a bunch of cool spots with no cohesion behind it. Not my thing

Otherwise, that Riddle stuff was B.S, the woman match was cool ( outside of the moonsault from Shirai, took way too long to set up and kinda ruined the brawl ). Ciampa vs Velveteen Dream was a masterpiece of booking, I don't know who the agent was but that man gave all the perfect spots for that match, I loved it but the story told was perfect. Performers did a great job at it too and I think that was the best way to reintroduce Hogan to the WWE audience xD

As for Gargano/Black, easily match of the night in my mind. Two incredible performers and it shows, I was glued to the screen every second of it, fantastic and I have to praise Gargano's character work which was way stronger than I expected, he's a great heel


----------



## Black Metal

/thread


----------



## Psychosocial

Another very good TakeOver. NXT just doesn't know how to put on a bad or underwhelming show. That's why I feel like a little kid getting his favorite toy whenever TakeOver day comes around. Can't remember the last time I had that feeling with a main roster show. With that being said, I do think this is the weakest one I've seen live out of the 7 I've watched since getting into NXT shortly before Brooklyn III, but that's no slight on what was another fun night of wrestling.

Black/Gargano and Ciampa/Dream were both fantastic. I do give the former the slight edge though as the MOTN just because both guys worked at a fervent pace throughout the match without ever letting up or allowing it to drop. They were a little sloppy at the beginning so I wouldn't quite call it a perfect match, but at no point did I take my eyes off the TV as it was so compelling. Wonder why Black wore grey though, countering Johnny's black I guess? Anyways, I told people Black winning was the most obvious thing on the card, no sense for him to lose after being sneak attacked and no sense for this Johnny to be winning big matches either. Gargano's heel work was really good though and his in-ring work whether face or heel is just sublime. He really should be called Mr. TakeOver at this point, that's 6 of the last 7 shows where he arguably had MOTN, he really is special on this stage. The finish was perfect too. Now it should be time to slowly rebuild and morph him back to Johnny Wrestling in time for the final meeting with Ciampa, presumably during Mania weekend, although I'm interested to see what he'll be doing in Phoenix if the Ciampa blow-off match won't be until April.

As for Ciampa/Dream, I really liked the way they built this one up all the way through but if there's any mark on the match, it's that they had maybe 2 or 3 kick-outs too many. That draping DDT after Project Ciampa leading to a near fall is a good example of that. Although I'd rather he be his own original self, I do actually find myself enjoying and laughing at Dream's homage to Hogan every TakeOver. He's similar to Hulk in the sense that he knows how to work the crowd and has them eating out of the palm of his hand so these imitations actually work with him. I also liked Ciampa pushing Ranallo, easy way to keep his heat since everyone loves Mauro. The finish could have been a little better, and even though I never believed Dream would win, they had me with the false finish after the Purple Rainmaker. It would have been perfect for Dream to win the title in Hollywood one year to the weekend where he made a name for himself with the match against Black, but Ciampa's all about crushing dreams and his reign marches on. I didn't have high expectations for this after the somewhat lackluster build and the difference of styles, but they worked so well together and produced a very good championship match. Great stuff.

WarGames was fun and I give this one a slight edge over last year's because it was a little less hard to follow with there being 2 teams rather than 3, the guys opposite of Undisputed Era being higher level performers than the ones last year, and some of the little things they did that added to the experience like the addition of war paint, the angle they ran with Dunne getting locked in the cage (thought they were writing him off and EC3 was replacing him for a moment, thankfully that didn't happen), the stare-off between the teams, and a better finish to the match. What I didn't like was them recycling some of the same spots, the contest dragging out for so long before all competitors were in, and all the other usual problems with WWE's modern use of gimmick matches.

Gimmick matches in general are becoming less and less interesting to me because they go through a lot of the same spots in all of them, whether it's NXT or the main roster, and the only weapons used are chairs, tables, and kendo sticks. Usos-New Day HIAC last year was an exception and probably the most fun gimmick match in years, everything else feels pretty similar with not much to separate from each other. This was still a fun match and everyone shined, but hopefully WarGames won't be an every year thing now with the same rules, spots, etc. in place just so as to make the match feel more special when it does happen and not overexpose like it all the main roster does with all the gimmick matches.

The first 30 minutes of the show were a letdown though. The stuff with Riddle/Ohno was so unnecessary when they could have easily had a quality 10-15 minute match on Wednesday rather than what we got but if they're trying to sell Riddle as a star upon arrival on the scene, then I guess it worked from that perspective. Still think those first 10 minutes could have gone to Kairi/Shayna's match instead unless Baszler's foot injury is worse than we thought, but even then, they didn't really need to do this to Ohno, even if this finish leads to more matches between them later on. Makes me wonder what the actual tapings on Wednesday will bring to us in the way of matches now too.

As for the women's match, well...I didn't expect that. Thought Kairi would win her title back but she didn't, and this despite Io debuting here to her aid. Given that this match was rushed probably due to Shayna's injury and the nature of the finish, I don't feel this feud is over yet, but I don't really like this decision either. This leaves the women's division in a mess with none of the faces looking good and rising heels like Bianca/Lacey having to wait to get their chance while Shayna and her cronies are on top. I don't agree with what happened last night and I hope this doesn't leave the rest of the division lagging behind for another 6 months, but there's every chance it could be. Not optimistic here and it wasn't the right way to get the show started, luckily it recovered in spectacular fashion but it doesn't make the outcome of this one any better.

All in all, another very good TakeOver and it'll be interesting to see how the landscape in NXT changes from here, especially as the Mania TakeOver is just under 5 months away and you have to feel whatever they do now will serve as preparation for the major storylines going into that show. Wonder where everyone will go and what they'll do until then.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Just watched this in whole and it's another good, not great. Takeover.

Riddle/Ohno-Honestly, I think they should've waited to do this match on Wednesday's NXT. I felt like that was no purpose of doing that on the Takeover. But It did it's job though..Make Riddle Look Legit. Bro.

Kairi/Shayna-This felt rushed and it was just ok. I don't agree with Shayna retaining as there's really nowhere to go for her now at this point. 

Gargano/Black-MATCH OF THE FUCKING NIGHT! It's matches like this that just makes me wish that they would keep Gargano down in NXT because he is just TOO GOOD. He put on yet another clinic with Allister and the story being told here was so good. Props to both dudes man. Matches like these make me so sad that these insanely talented performers have to go to the main roster(Please get Gargano on 205 Live). 

Ciampa/Dream-This was one hell of a match as well. They did a really good job in making it look like Dream would win because I really thought they were going to put the strap on him a few times in the match. Ciampa retaining was the right move as Dream winning would ruin some things. 

War Games Match-It was fun and entertaining just like last years was and honestly that's all I really expected out of it honestly.

This event really makes me interested in where are they gonna go with NXT now because there are some question marks there. Can't wait to find out!

NXT-The REAL A Show.


----------



## ObsoleteMule

Once again WWE puts the main roster to shame. Its all the same damn company, why the hell is the quality so drastically different? I will never be able to get over this fact.

Definitely looking forward to where things go from here. So many good takeaways from this takeover: 

Gargano really is Johnny Takeover and i cant wait to see his redemption arc. 

Black is tailor made for NXT and i really dont want to see his inevitable squandering on the main roster. 

Baszler is arguably the best heel NXT woman’s champ. 

Even with his loss, Dream is a fucking superstar and I’d like to see him stay in NXT for the next 2-3 years and really become the face of NXT

The Undipusted Era are a very interesting heel stable and I become more of a fan of them with every showing.

Theres so much good shit going on down there in NXT (aside from an aimless EC3). Makes me feel like a kid with how excited these Takeovers make me feel


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I can defintely see them building to a winner takes all triple threat title match for the North American & UK Championship beween Cole, Ric & Dunne. Both Ric & Dunne pinned Cole and on the other hand Cole can make the argument that it took both Dunne & Ric to beat him.


----------



## Alexander_G

Going to rewatch the rest of War Games tonight. But after Survivor Series I definitely have a better opinion of Takeover than I first did. Everything was very well put together and well done. I don't think there was a bad match on the card, and yes that goes for the NXT womens title which told a very well designed story.

Why I liked Ciampa/Dream best of all was that it was one of the most straight up pure old school pro wrestling matches I have seen in years. The characterization, the psychology, the spots and crucial moments, the vivid charisma of both competitors. Things like pulling the tights, getting the ref involved and using foreign objects without overdoing it. THIS match is what pro wrestling should be, ladies and gentlemen. It felt Mania worthy.

Dream is such a huge star right now. He's one of my favorite wrestlers in the whole business. He should never get drafted to main until he's won the NXT championship at least once. I think the man has direly deserved it because he puts in so much hard work to his craft, and his cheers are always loud in every Takeover.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I can defintely see them building to a winner takes all triple threat title match for the North American & UK Championship beween Cole, Ric & Dunne. Both Ric & Dunne pinned Cole and on the other hand Cole can make the argument that it took both Dunne & Ric to beat him.


If they did that match, I think Dunne is definitely winning that one. Dunne has held that UK Title for 1 1/2 years, going on 2. With HHH just now getting NXT UK off the ground, when he books Dunne to lose that belt, I think it's a safe bet that he wants it to be in the UK and losing it to a UK Superstar.

I just don't think he would have Cole or Ricochet be the one to dethrone Dunne after all this time. Which to me is why I can't see this match happening, especially since they already did this match on NXT TV, even if it was only for the NA title.


----------



## zrc

The same Hunter who gave the women's belt to an Australian? Yeah, k.


----------



## TD Stinger

zrc said:


> The same Hunter who gave the women's belt to an Australian? Yeah, k.


Yeah, and Rhea is a "NXT UK" star. That's what I meant. Sure she's an Aussie, but she's apart of the UK roster.

I don't see Dunne losing his title in a Triple Threat with another title thrown in.


----------



## zrc

He will be losing it before mania. I wouldn't be surprised the very next tapings!


----------



## TripleG

Okay here were my thoughts on the show: 

There was no match on the show that I would say I loved, but I liked every match a good deal and that made for an overall exciting show. 

- Matt Riddle Vs. KO was good for showcasing Riddle in a dominant way. Nothing more, nothing less. It felt weird that they opened up with a super quick match, but I didn't really mind. 

- Sane Vs. Shayna was a solid 2 out of 3 Falls Match, but probably the weakest that they had with each other. I like the Sane had allies to counter the Horsewomen and that Shayna was able to win regardless. Now that we've gotten this match in 2 out of 3 Falls, I'm hoping that is the end of the series and both ladies move onto something different. 

- Gargano Vs. Black was really good, but did get a little spotty at points. An on the floor DDT followed up with a jumping DDT inside the ring immediately afterwards getting a 2 count is one of those ridiculous modern things that makes me roll my eyes (yeah yeah, I know, old man yelling at the sky). Little things like their taunts towards each other and some of the call backs are more interesting to me than a bunch of spots. I was surprised that Gargano took the L here, considering he's a freshly turned heel. I guess we'll have to see where this goes. Maybe we'll get a Black/Ciampa rematch or maybe finally get that Triple Threat we were supposed to get originally. 

- Dream Vs. Ciampa for the NXT Title was a really exciting match. I enjoyed Dream dressing up as Hollywood Hogan and his outfits and antics at each TakeOver make me excited to see his matches at each TakeOver. I wish they had slowed down a bit towards the end instead of hitting spot after spot for nearfalls (I know I know, old man, yell, sky), but it was still exciting and I actually thought Dream might win it there for a hot minute. Didn't happen, but it was still a damn fine match. 

- The War Games Match was good and solid, but a step down from last year's. I said this last year, but The War Games is a tough match to do annually. You need to set up a team based conflict every year. You have to set up the heels getting the advantage every year. Its just tough to set up from a creative stand point without feeling forced or repetitive. People wonder why WCW ultimately changed and then abandoned War Games in the late 90s, and honestly, it was probably because they had done everything they could with it up to that point. And it is even harder in WWE's case when they don't allow blood, which to me should go hand in hand with a match like War Games. 

This match dragged a bit in places and probably could have been shorter, and certain spots like Ricochet's flip off the top (which the dog pile of people clearly moved all at once ala Mary Tyler Moore finale to get in place for) didn't quite work for me. But it was still a solidly entertaining display for War Games and I liked most of what they saw. It just wasn't quite the spectacle of last year. 


- Overall, another successful TakeOver in the books. I'd wouldn't call it one of their best, but it was still a damn fine show from start to finish.


----------



## Reil

Hate to break it to you TripleG, but the series isn't over yet, according to Triple H. I mean the Kairi/Shayna series. He pointed out that Kairi's shoulder was up on the final pin, but the ref missed it. And then went on to say that Kairi now has Dakota Kai and Io Shirai to neutralize the MMA 4HW.

And believe it or not, outside of a handful of people, the majority of people following NXT want to see the feud continue. Because cutting it off now would kill Kairi as a babyface. It also doesn't help that a Shayna/Bianca feud (which would likely be the direction they go next) would be really fucking bad if it was medium-long term thing.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> If they did that match, I think Dunne is definitely winning that one. Dunne has held that UK Title for 1 1/2 years, going on 2. With HHH just now getting NXT UK off the ground, when he books Dunne to lose that belt, I think it's a safe bet that he wants it to be in the UK and losing it to a UK Superstar.
> 
> I just don't think he would have Cole or Ricochet be the one to dethrone Dunne after all this time. Which to me is why I can't see this match happening, especially since they already did this match on NXT TV, even if it was only for the NA title.


I think it has a strong chance of happening but I think Cole would be the likely winner with Dunne having the lowest odds of winning. And as far as the UK Brand goes, I haven't been keeping up with it but have they been building anyone as a contender to Pete's title? If not, why not have an American champion ? In Adam Cole's case that could be great heat for the heel that he is and it bides him even more time outside of the main NXT Title scene,


----------



## RiverFenix

Gibson is the only challenger being built up - but Dunne already defeated him. And I don't think Gibson is the guy you want to build the brand around right now as you try go get it off the ground either. I'd love for Dunne to drop the strap though and become a NXT regular and go after the NXT title. Best case chance for him to drop it would probably be Tyler Bate winning it but WWE soured on Bate a bit is seems.


----------



## TripleG

The thing with NXT UK is that I am waiting to get attached to somebody or some story and it just hasn't quite clicked yet. 

Aside from Toni Storm and Pete Dunne (both of who I already have a preestablished awareness and appreciation for), nothing is quite grabbing me. 

I feel like I'm watching a bunch of really good athletes have athletic matches and heels are doing generic heel things and that's about it. 

Its not terrible, but it feels like it is still very much in an introductory phase and they don't have any big ideas yet.


----------



## Loopee

Just gotta say, this card, from top to bottom was amazing.

The War Games match was also somewhat outshadowed by how great the 3 or 4 matches prior were, imo. It was a fun match, regardless.

Looking forward to NXT. Haven't watched it in some time.


----------



## TD Stinger

zrc said:


> He will be losing it before mania. I wouldn't be surprised the very next tapings!


The next UK taping or the next NXT tapings? .



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I think it has a strong chance of happening but I think Cole would be the likely winner with Dunne having the lowest odds of winning. And as far as the UK Brand goes, I haven't been keeping up with it but have they been building anyone as a contender to Pete's title? If not, why not have an American champion ? In Adam Cole's case that could be great heat for the heel that he is and it bides him even more time outside of the main NXT Title scene,


They're mainly building up guys like Gibson, Devlin, and Dennis. I don't know, I just can't see them ending Dunne's title reign like that involved with another title. And if they did do that match, I see Dunne being the guy to win that match only to drop the NA Title right after anyways.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Gibson is the only challenger being built up - but Dunne already defeated him. And I don't think Gibson is the guy you want to build the brand around right now as you try go get it off the ground either. I'd love for Dunne to drop the strap though and become a NXT regular and go after the NXT title. Best case chance for him to drop it would probably be Tyler Bate winning it but WWE soured on Bate a bit is seems.


I don't know if they've really soured on the guy. It feels like they just went all in on Pete Dunne. Bate won the UK Title 1st for a feel good moment. Then Dunne won it from him a few months later because they wanted him as the face of the expansion.

And all the while Bate is still usually the 2nd most featured guy on the UK scene in WWE.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> They're mainly building up guys like Gibson, Devlin, and Dennis. I don't know, I just can't see them ending Dunne's title reign like that involved with another title. And if they did do that match, I see Dunne being the guy to win that match only to drop the NA Title right after anyways.


So in other words, they're building up nobody :lol I don't know about you brethren but ending a lengthy title reign in Dunne's in a a match crowing a double champion is pretty f*cking epic.

If not that then do as another poster above said, the Jericho/Benoit/Angle 2 pinfall triple threat. First pinfall is for the UK Championship and the second is for the NA Championship.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> So in other words, they're building up nobody :lol I don't know about you brethren but ending a lengthy title reign in Dunne's in a a match crowing a double champion is pretty f*cking epic.
> 
> If not that then do as another poster above said, the Jericho/Benoit/Angle 2 pinfall triple threat. First pinfall is for the UK Championship and the second is for the NA Championship.


Well, they're still building them up. And honestly, if you're just gonna put the belt on a guy like Cole, what's even the point of having the UK Title. What gives people an incentive to watch that if it's just another title for the main NXT guys.

It'd be a cool accolade and moment for Cole and all, but it kind of defeats the purpose of the UK Title and to me kind of feels like a waste of a 2 year title reign.

The idea of a 2 Fall Triple Threat is an interesting one though.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Well, they're still building them up. And honestly, if you're just gonna put the belt on a guy like Cole, what's even the point of having the UK Title. What gives people an incentive to watch that if it's just another title for the main NXT guys.
> 
> It'd be a cool accolade and moment for Cole and all, but it kind of defeats the purpose of the UK Title and to me kind of feels like a waste of a 2 year title reign.
> 
> The idea of a 2 Fall Triple Threat is an interesting one though.


With Pete being a face it's gonna be a lot more difficult to build a heel who's viable enough to knock his reign off, the perfect time for that would've been to lose to Gibson but Pete beat him twice I believe. It'll be a long time before a heel from the UK brand knocks Pete. With a guy like Cole as champ it's a seamless build for plenty of babyfaces because they want to get their title back to their brand and so on. Lets be honest here, can you see any of the UK guys dethroning Pete right now ? 

An american appearing weekly on the UK shows holding the title hostage would be amazing if you ask me. Then Pete can transition into a NXT guy and make way for the next face of the show while Cole is champ.


----------



## zrc

Cole beating Dunne on UK soil,could be done like HBK/Bulldog for the European belt. But only if done correctly.


----------



## Alco

That was just a brilliant event. The only thing I was "ehh" about was Ohno's losing in 5 seconds. Poor Ohno. 

Other than that I saw four excellent matches, especially Gargano/Black. I was surprised by the outcome, but I think it's the right move. We can have a proper Ciampa/Black feud now and Gargano can start on his path to redemption.

Ciampa's the best thing going in all of WWE btw. He's just the perfect heel and my current favorite wrestler. I hope he keeps the belt for months to come.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> With Pete being a face it's gonna be a lot more difficult to build a heel who's viable enough to knock his reign off, the perfect time for that would've been to lose to Gibson but Pete beat him twice I believe. It'll be a long time before a heel from the UK brand knocks Pete. With a guy like Cole as champ it's a seamless build for plenty of babyfaces because they want to get their title back to their brand and so on. Lets be honest here, can you see any of the UK guys dethroning Pete right now ?
> 
> An american appearing weekly on the UK shows holding the title hostage would be amazing if you ask me. Then Pete can transition into a NXT guy and make way for the next face of the show while Cole is champ.


Honestly NXT UK from what I've seen is better off on the heel end than the babyface.

Babyface side it's basically Dunne, Bate, and Seven. And Bate and Seven are more focused on the tag team stuff at the moment. Other than that you have guys like Banks, Webster, Andrews. Kind of a bleh lineup outside the top 3.

Gibson may have lost twice, but that hasn't stopped them from pushing him hard since the show began. Same thing with guys like Dennis.

Now sure, if I thought they would make Cole a fixture on UK TV if only for a few tapings, I'd go along with it. But I just don't think they're going to go that roue. And if you take Dunne out as a potential challenger, and Bate and Seven are doing the tag thing, I don't really see who on the babyface side they'd have beat him.


----------



## zrc

I still think it'll be Dave Mastiff, to take the belt from Dunne.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler was another barn burner between the two. These are the wrestling matches I like best. When they look like real fights. In most matches, the wrestlers merely trade blows. In this one, Sane and Shayna were fighting. Jockeying for every strike, every choke, not waiting to get hit. Great stuff that could have gone on twice as long but really didn't need to

Black/Gargano was a great match as well but really undercut by the fact that Black really sucks at selling. He goes from wobbling and acting dazed to being super swift and focused within the span of 2 seconds. So annoying honestly

Dream/Ciampa was match of the night for me. Ciampa has one of the worst theme songs in the world but they overcame that and had a truly memorable NXT championship match. Dream is the future man, I'm telling you. The escalation of aggression and enmity as the match tore on, devolving into a desperate war of attrition for the honor of being called NXT Champion - hell yeah! I hated that Ciampa definitely should've been pinned at least twice. A few too many near falls

War Games was OK. Not as good as the first one. Felt like more of a spotfest, choreographed, telegraphed. Not as much of a spontaneous warlike encounter but decent fun enough


----------



## yeahbaby!

King Jesus said:


> Kairi Sane vs Shayna Baszler was another barn burner between the two. These are the wrestling matches I like best. When they look like real fights. In most matches, the wrestlers merely trade blows. In this one, Sane and Shayna were fighting. Jockeying for every strike, every choke, not waiting to get hit. Great stuff that could have gone on twice as long but really didn't need to
> 
> *Black/Gargano was a great match as well but really undercut by the fact that Black really sucks at selling. He goes from wobbling and acting dazed to being super swift and focused within the span of 2 seconds. So annoying honestly*
> 
> Dream/Ciampa was match of the night for me. Ciampa has one of the worst theme songs in the world but they overcame that and had a truly memorable NXT championship match. Dream is the future man, I'm telling you. The escalation of aggression and enmity as the match tore on, devolving into a desperate war of attrition for the honor of being called NXT Champion - hell yeah! I hated that Ciampa definitely should've been pinned at least twice. A few too many near falls
> 
> War Games was OK. Not as good as the first one. Felt like more of a spotfest, choreographed, telegraphed. Not as much of a spontaneous warlike encounter but decent fun enough


For me I've noticed that's a NXT wide thing to be honest. They like fast flowing matches with high back and forth spots in succession when in the old days they would be selling - I don't put that on Black specifically.

Anyway I came in to say Black has impressed me the most - that guy fucking has it all and I continue to be blown away by the guy's skills. For a big man fuck he can move. He's probably got the best entrance in WWE too, I fucking love his entrance.


----------



## zrc

yeahbaby! said:


> For a big man fuck he can move. He's probably got the best entrance in WWE too, I fucking love his entrance.



6foot 1 and 215lbs is considered big now? Fuck he's the same size that X-Pac was.


----------



## Alexander_G

Lol, someone said Ciampa's entrance theme sucks? I think it's awesome! It's one of the best themes in NXT.


----------

